# The Nethie Boys



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not much for blogging, in fact this is the first blog I've ever written! I decided that with nicer weather coming up I'd like to start a blog for Billy and Ronnie so I can put up cute bunny pictures for others to enjoy. I'm still trying to figure out how to get a good indoor picture with my camera (I JUST read a tutorial on how to use it after owning it for a year), so most of the pictures I post will probably be taken outdoors.

For tonight, I'll start from the beginning. 

When we first were looking into buying a bunny, I was completely clueless. I thought you could only buy them from pet stores and I had heard nasty things about pet stores that sell animals. Then I found out that there were rabbit breeders and was overjoyed! :biggrin2: Since I didn't know anything about rabbit rescues, we ended up getting Billy and Ronnie from a couple of different Netherland Dwarf breeders in northern Virginia. 

Here's Billy's picture from the breeders website:








And here's a couple of pictures of Billy from when we first got him, at 3 months old:













I don't have any baby pictures of Ronnie, because he was already 2 years old when we got him. Here's a picture that the breeder sent us to show us what Ronnie looked like:






And here's a picture of Ronnie on the day we brought him home:







Next post I'll write a little about each bunny's personality and maybe some of my favorite outdoor pictures of them too!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

What colors are they? (Ronnie is a black otter right?) what is billy? I really am in love with those boys! Billy just kills me as you know!

One of these days..... I want a nethie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 23, 2008)

Nethies are growing on me too, Bo. Those little ears, aw.

Little Billy and Ronnie are so cute!:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2008)

Look at Billy's little mouth in his last photo! 

Is that not cute?

I kiss Bo and tell him he's got cute bunny-lips!

I think I need a little nethie girl to be his friend.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Look at Billy's little mouth in his last photo!
> 
> Is that not cute?


It's too cute and with a bit of attitude, gotta love it!


----------



## JamesCarden (Mar 23, 2008)

Billy is definetly a Siamese Smoke Pearl Sable! just like my boy Smoky!







I love these little guys! i'm sure they have really brightend your life!

James


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> What colors are they? (Ronnie is a black otter right?) what is billy?


It's actually kinda hard to tell their coloring from the pictures...I guess it's something you have to see in person to really appreciate. Ronnie is BLUE otter, although he does look very very dark in the pictures I've posted. From what I've noticed, blue otter is a lot darker than your standard blue self Netherland Dwarf...so I'm not really sure why they call it blue otter?

As for Billy, he's a smoke pearl marten, which is really similar to James' siamese smoke pearl bunny. The only difference is that Martens have white fur under their belly, feet, chin, tail, nose etc (like Otter markings but in white). When I saw pictures of Smoky, I thought "OMG it's a Billy without the white underbelly!" I think siamese smoke pearl is now my second favorite color thanks to pictures of Smoky 

More pics later tonight, when I have some time to put another post together


----------



## polly (Mar 23, 2008)

your buns are gorgeous the second picture of Ronnie looks just like my nibbler.

they call it an otter cause of teh markings you will find the markings are the same as your martin smoke but otters have the tort on the back of neck and ticking round the sides and a creamy tumy rather than white the sable and smoke can be martins or siamese cause they are shaded not one colour like a self. And to be honest a good blue self nethie will be much darker than the blue otter!! hope that helps with your colours a bit


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 24, 2008)

To keep the pictures chronological, I'll be posting older pics first, some of which I've already posted elsewhere on the forum. I promise I'll be putting up new pictures soon, after I get a few of the old ones out of the way! :biggrin2:

Let's start with Billy:






I knew from the start he was going to be a feisty little guy, which is just what I wanted!  The breeder kept jumping as he was handling Billy, assuring us "Oh, he's not biting, he's just gently nipping!" The first thought that went through my mind was..."this bunny really needs some exercise out of that cage. I'd be biting you too if you locked me up for three months!" 

Billy is actually quite gentle, and never bites. He likes to pretend he's tough by making growly noises and pushing people out of the way with his face, but he's really a coward. Billy is scared of EVERYTHING. Upbeat music, bird chirps, the frying pan, the vacuum, a ringing phone, a knock at the door, sounds of newspapers being torn by Ronnie, Ronnie stomping his foot...the list goes on and on. 

Billy is also very hyper. He likes to run daily bunny circuits from the bedroom to the living room and back again. I'm afraid to let him outside without being fenced in because I think he'd take off and never come back! 

Billy also loves to binky...on the bed. I don't know why he only binkies crazily on the bed, but he does. It's really entertaining to watch because he will binky and then stop to look at me as if to say "Did you get that one mommy?" Then he will binky again, and pause again waiting for my approval. It goes on like this until he gets tired of binkying

Ok enough typing, time for pictures! :biggrin2: These were taken outside in September 2007. Since the bunnies are in an apartment we use the North State - Superyard XT Portable Playard http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=1762412

We carry it outside along with food bowl, water, wooden house, and bunny in carrier so they can enjoy the nice weather. 




















































Enjoy! :biggrin2:

Next post will be a bit about Ronnie


----------



## JamesCarden (Mar 24, 2008)

one more thing! if i havent told you already i absolutly LOVE your videos on youtube! there hilarious! billy and ronnie are hilarious!



James


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 24, 2008)

*JamesCarden wrote: *


> one more thing! if i havent told you already i absolutly LOVE your videos on youtube! there hilarious! billy and ronnie are hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> James


Thanks James! :biggrin2: I'm glad to know that people enjoy watching home videos of these silly bunzillas. It's still strange to me everytime someone on the forum mentions a Billy or Ronnie video because I never expected them to reach more than a small handful of people :shock:.

In case there's anyone reading this who wants to know "what the heck videos are they talking about?" (I ask myself these kinds of questions when reading blogs ) here's a link to the video page of the youTube channel that I post to:

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=spekkioxlv


----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 24, 2008)

Your videos are awesome!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 25, 2008)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> Your videos are awesome!!


Thanks cmh! Glad you like the videos :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 25, 2008)

R O N N I E







Ronnie was born on June 9, 2005. He is a blue otter Netherland Dwarf. This is the story about how we ended up getting Ronnie. 

We had Billy for three months and he had been neutered and looked like he could use a bunny friend. Not knowing anything about rescues and "rabbit dates" we set out to find Billy a cute little girl bunny from the other Netherland Dwarf breeder in our area. We put a hold on a blue doe when she was a few weeks old, but sadly she ended up dying while still in the breeder's care. We then put a hold on another blue doe and she also ended up dying at the breeders .

The breeder didn't have any more does to offer us, and when we emailed her about Billy's personality she seemed to think that he was too aggressive for a doe anyways. She offered us Ronnie, who she said was one of the sweetest bunnies she'd ever owned. While other breeders were interested in using Ronnie for their herd, she liked Ronnie and wanted him to go to a pet home where he could be pampered. Well Ronnie looked so gosh darn cute in the picture she sent us, we HAD to have him! :biggrin2:

Ronnie is a lover, not a fighter. I've NEVER seen him mad, it's amazing! While Billy growls all the time, I have yet to hear a growl out of Ronnie. Being a lover, Ronnie has a problem with trying to hump me. Every time I go into Ronnie's area, he runs circles furiously around my legs. When I sit down to pet him he tries to hump my arm. He's such a silly little guy! 

Other than the humping, Ronnie is extremely well behaved. We can leave him out of his cage and go grocery shopping, and everything will be just the way we left it when we come back :halo. 

Here are some pictures of Ronnie:


















Sometimes Ronnie thinks he's human:
































Next post will be some newer outdoor photos of Billy


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 25, 2008)

Ronnie is stunning. How old was he when you got him? And how was bonding two bucks? I'm partial to bucks myself, and would love to have a pair- but I haven't seen very many boys successfully bonded together. 
Bring on the pictures of Billy! He's adorable, too.
You make me want a Nethie


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 25, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Ronnie is stunning. How old was he when you got him? And how was bonding two bucks? I'm partial to bucks myself, and would love to have a pair- but I haven't seen very many boys successfully bonded together.
> Bring on the pictures of Billy! He's adorable, too.
> You make me want a Nethie


We got Ronnie in September, 2007...so that would have made him uhhhh 2 years 3 months?

As for the bonding, I'll have to leave that to another post. Basically right now it comes down to a few factors: 

1.) We don't have time to bond them (it's complicated and I can explain this part later) 
2.) We don't have sufficient neutral territory to start a bonding project 
3.) Billy has displayed constant signs of jealousy and aggression towards Ronnie, so we figure Billy doesn't want to be bonded with him anyways

Hopefully I can cover the bonding issues in more detail in a later post, because Billy is just so funny towards Ronnie I'd like to share it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW! Now that I read your saying he's a blue otter - I see that LOL! 

I want to be sure when I get a chance to get a nethie - I think I want either a smoke pearl (sable or marten - I think either is just beautiful) or a maybe an otter but I really love the smoke pearls.


----------



## delusional (Mar 25, 2008)

Your boys are so adorable!

When I think of a nethie, I always picture a blue/black otter, (though I think that may change now we have Nigel.. ) and Ronnie is just absolutely gorgeous.

And Billy is really lovely too, he just has a perfect little head! I especially love those little eyebrows you can see on him in the photos of him in the garden. =P

More photos please.


----------



## swanlake (Mar 25, 2008)

so ADORABLE!:inlove:


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 25, 2008)

Little Bay Poo wrote:


> *Jess_sully wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ronnie is stunning. How old was he when you got him? And how was bonding two bucks? I'm partial to bucks myself, and would love to have a pair- but I haven't seen very many boys successfully bonded together.
> ...



I completely understand. I just got a little excited when I saw that you -might- have a bonded pair of bucks!  I don't blame you for not trying to bond them so far, I'm sure they're doing fine as it is now, too. Do you have any other pets that they seem interested in? Cats or whatnot? Sorry, you might have already posted this somewhere...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> WOW! Now that I read your saying he's a blue otter - I see that LOL!
> 
> I want to be sure when I get a chance to get a nethie - I think I want either a smoke pearl (sable or marten - I think either is just beautiful) or a maybe an otter but I really love the smoke pearls.


Yeah, my camera does funny things with the lighting indoors and makes Ronnie's fur look a lot darker than it actually is. The outdoor pictures are pretty accurate representations of each rabbit's color.

After Billy, James' Smoky, and pictures of smoke pearls that I've seen online, I think this is my favorite color too!  Although I keep seeing such cute blue Nethies (especially the young blue buck from polly's blog) that I just can't decide!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 25, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I completely understand. I just got a little excited when I saw that you -might- have a bonded pair of bucks!  I don't blame you for not trying to bond them so far, I'm sure they're doing fine as it is now, too. Do you have any other pets that they seem interested in? Cats or whatnot? Sorry, you might have already posted this somewhere...


No, I never posted about this anywhere...and you don't have to apologize for asking questions, even if I have covered them before 

Chris is allergic to dogs, cats, birds, and probably other animals too. Amazingly he's not allergic to rabbits, so in terms of pets we just have Billy and Ronnie. Billy is a people bunny. He LOVES attention from humans...and he also likes to climb on them. If people aren't watching him play, he gets sad and goes back to his cage! As a people bunny I don't think Billy likes interacting with other animals so much. (This is just a guess, I could be totally wrong since we've only seen him with Ronnie). 

Ronnie, on the other hand, would probably do really well with a female bunny. I can see Ronnie being the type who would easily bond with most animals but we don't have the space for a third bunny at the moment . Makes me a little sad because Ronnie looks so lonely sometimes!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 26, 2008)

Billy was born on February 28, 2007. He is a smoke pearl marten Netherland Dwarf. Here are some pictures of him taken on 3/3/08. (More to come in a later post...I have about 20 or so that I want to put up and I don't want to make a giant blob of pictures ).


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 26, 2008)

When I look through bunny blogs, I always wonder what camera other people are using. In case anyone else wonders the same thing, here is a bit about my camera. Warning: I know nothing about photography so I may describe some things inaccurately 

I use the Sony Cybershot DSC-W50 digital camera. It's slightly larger than a deck of cards. This camera cost somewhere between $200 and $300 and I consider it a very low-end camera. It works well for me because I only use it to shoot home movies and take basic photos, so I'm not looking for anything high-end here. (Although I was really jealous when I saw the beautiful pictures of Pet_Bunny's Pebbles! ) 

The thing that is really crucial when I take photos of my bunnies is speed. If you've ever owned a Netherland Dwarf you will know that they NEVER STOP MOVING. I have to use the ISO setting on my camera to get a picture without blur. Unfortunately, the ISO setting on this camera has a lot of "noise" at the higher levels, such as ISO 1000. This means the picture turns out very grainy, like the one below: 






I'm still learning how to use the camera to find a setting that will take a good indoor picture. My camera works really well with a lot of natural light. I can take pictures on the ISO setting outdoors and have them come out really nicely. Here are some more pictures taken this month of Billy outside:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 27, 2008)

PHEW! Picture overload. Well, after this batch I will be up to date on the bunny pictures I want to post, so updates will come less frequently. Since it's raining today, I'm gonna try and see if I can figure out how to get a good indoor picture with my camera. Until then, here are the rest of the Billy pictures from 3/3/08. Enjoy! :biggrin2::biggrin2:


 My current desktop background:


















 
Make sure you get my good sideâ¦





 

Wait, no! It's this sideâ¦





 

MY wooden house!





 

A ball of fluff





 

Bye for now!


----------



## Tracey (Mar 28, 2008)

You KNOW I had to subscribe to this thread! These two are my fave bunnies on here (other than my own of course).


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 28, 2008)

*Tracey wrote: *


> You KNOW I had to subscribe to this thread! These two are my fave bunnies on here (other than my own of course).


LOL, Thanks Tracey! :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW...I'm so glad I finally took the time to read an online manual for my digital camera. It has made a HUGE difference in the quality of pictures that I am able to take! :biggrin2: Over the past few days I have gotten so many pictures of Billy and Ronnie, that I don't know what to do with them all! It's about time because I was actually pretty guilty of not taking enough pictures of these boys. While I had a lot of video, I hardly had any pictures because I was having so much trouble with red eye and color skewing. 

So, my plan is to post only a few pictures every time I update the blog, because it seems that I have already squashed a huge amount of old pictures into the first page! The next post will be about my camera in case anybody likes the pictures and wants to know what settings I have been using. I'm not trying to give photography advice, because I honestly know nothing on the subject! But I thought if some beginners out there want to copy my newbie method, I'll put it out there for ya! 

Ok, off to find a few pictures and to figure out how to explain my camera


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 2, 2008)

First, let me say that my intention is not to sound preachy or know-it-all, and I hope that's not the way this turns out. Sometimes when I write things they end up sounding ways they are not supposed to...so I apologize if this is one of those times! 

Secondly, if you just want to see bunny pictures scroll down and don't read any further. Only read what I have written below if you like the photos and want to know how I was able to get them as a beginner with a beginner's camera. Ok, here we go...

The camera I use is called the Sony Cybershot (DSC-W50 model). I got it in December 2006 and it's my first digital camera (yeah I'm a bit slow on the whole getting into new technology thing ). It's one of those ultra compact digital cameras, so I'm guessing the picture quality is slightly worse than a full sized camera. It was pretty cheap, a couple hundred bucks, so that means it's low-end right? I dunno...I warned you I know nothing about cameras .

I was having the same problem in all of the previous pictures I had taken, and that was FLASH. Well, being stubborn and not wanting to read the manual or look at the helpful icons on my camera, it took me over a year to figure out how to turn flash off. I know...that's pretty bad .

Billy is a smoke pearl marten and probably has some REW in his lines, which gives a ruby glow to his eye. This made the pictures with flash unbearable...my adorable little Billy turned into Satan Bunny. Ronnie doesn't have that ruby glow so his pictures didn't turn out nearly as bad, but I still wasn't happy with them.

So first step for my new pictures was to TURN FLASH OFF. This is crucial...I don't care if it takes longer to focus and you get more blurry pictures this way. The ones that do come out make it worth having to trash the blurry ones. The key here (at least for my camera) is to have A LOT of natural light. I open up all the blinds to let as much light in as possible, and turn on all the incandescent lights for good measure . I keep my camera on the auto setting because it seems to work the best.

Here are a couple of shots that I got with this method:












I really like taking close-ups because I think it brings out Billy and Ronnie's expressions and cuteness. To get close-ups, I turned on the macro function, which is a little flower icon on my camera. With this setting on, my camera lets me focus on things as close as 2 centimeters. Here are a couple of shots with the macro button on:












Well, that's it for now. I have a lot more pictures to post but I'm going to hold off on those because I don't want to put too many pictures up all at once. I hope you enjoyed the new pictures of Billy and Ronnie!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to add that I also use the "burst shot" mode when taking pictures without flash, which takes 3 pictures in 1 second if you hold down the button. I found this mode to be really important because often the first shot will not focus correctly, and only the second or third shot will be usable.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG! look at those little mouths! *smooch, smooch, smooch, smooch!* They are too cute!

Great info on the camera. I need a new one. That one looks like a decent one! I don't need anything extravagant and it would do just fine I bet! 

I'm horrible at reading manuals also. This should take you to the next page of your blog so you could add some more photos now...... :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 2, 2008)

I saw Ronnie on cuteoverload.com yesterday!! That is a hard blog to get on, so grats on an officially super-cute bunny!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 2, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I saw Ronnie on cuteoverload.com yesterday!! That is a hard blog to get on, so grats on an officially super-cute bunny!!



OH MY GOD! I was wondering why that one flickr photo had over 1000 views when the others had 100. That's really funny, because I have never sent a photo in to cuteoverload...I guess someone else sent it for me. Either way it must mean that Ronnie is a really handsome bunny! :biggrin2:

And Bo, about the camera ~
I think it's a really good one for the price, I've gotten a lot out of it. I use it for all my bunny videos and these new pictures are coming out well within my approval rating for a person who just wants a nice photo to remember her bunnies by!


----------



## osprey (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips about bunny photography. I have become the defacto photographer for our rescue so I take lots and lots and lots of pictures of bunnies. Most of the pictures here were taken by me and my kids http://therabbithaven.org/adoption_showcase.htm. I have never tried the burst mode thing, I'll definitely try that out myself. I totally agree that you have to take many shots before you get a good one. I usually take 10-15 shots of a bunny for these posed pictures, and keep one of them. I always try to shoot without flash, the red/yellow eye thing for bunnies is horrible and the tools that I use do not fix them very well.

An experience photographer gave me a tip that I have yet to try. If you need to use a flash because the ambient light is just too low, you can tape a piece of tissue paper over the flash. This helps scatter the light and make the red eye less severe. I also use the google Picasa 2 program to do some post edits on my photos. It is pretty good at fixing up colors and fixing images that are too dim or too bright.

I use a Nikon Coolpix camera, and don't feel bad, it took me 6 months before I broke down and read the manual to figure out what the little flower and lightning bolt icons meant


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Your boys are sooo cute!

As for the ISO question I can help you out. Basically the higher the ISO the higher the grain (this goes for film too) the lowest ISO settings are usually 50-100 and are good for really sunny outdoor conditions. 400-800 ISO is good for indoor light. I usually just hang out in the 400 range.

As for the red eye flash problem, I use some masking tape over my flash and it lowers the amount of red-eye for my bunnies, not sure how well it would work for you


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks osprey and tundrakatiebean for the tips on the tissue paper / masking tape over the flash. I never heard of this before, but will definitely have to try it out sometime (when I get off my lazy butt and get some masking tape ). It should be really helpful because as it gets later in the day I find it really difficult to take pictures since all the outside light is gone. As a result it starts to take up to 3 seconds to focus before the camera actually takes a picture. I'm sure having the flash on would greatly reduce the focus time. 

As for the ISO settings, I think my camera just stinks in this department. I've tried setting various ISO's and the lower ones like 200 and 400 still come out blurry because they don't take the picture fast enough. The only settings that do take the picture fast enough are 800 and 1000, and at that high of an ISO the quality really suffers. 

Hopefully I'll update the blog with a few more pictures tonight, depending on how tired I am when I get out of the shower. Bah, who am I kidding...I'm a night owl I'll most definitely update in about an hour!


----------



## osprey (Apr 4, 2008)

You might be able to mitigate the delay somewhat. On my camera, if you depress the shutter button part of the way, you engage the auto focus but do not snap the picture. As long as you hold the button in that position, it stays focused on the spot that you chose. Now, when you want to shoot, there is almost no delay at all. I'll bet your camera has a similar feature.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> You might be able to mitigate the delay somewhat. On my camera, if you depress the shutter button part of the way, you engage the auto focus but do not snap the picture. As long as you hold the button in that position, it stays focused on the spot that you chose. Now, when you want to shoot, there is almost no delay at all. I'll bet your camera has a similar feature.


Ah, yeah! I have to get better about controlling the pressure I put on the button though because I have a tendency to slip up and accidentally take the photo before I intended to 

To be honest, I actually wasn't sure what my camera was doing when I only held the button part way but now that you mention it, it does focus like that on all settings. I was fiddling around with the 16 pictures per second (multi-burst) mode today, and was holding the shutter button half-way in anticipation of capturing a Billy binky, but my fingers were too clumsy and my brain was too slow to react LOL. It's too bad because Billy was doing some really awesome binky dances for me today


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

P I N E C O N E S


Ronnie disapproves of pinecones...













I'm just kidding...HE LOVES THEM! And so does Billy. 

After finding the old thread about baking pinecones at 200 degrees for 15 minutes to kill off harmful stuff and make them safe for bunnies, I decided to find some pinecones. Luckily, there's still some forest around here, so it's only a short walk to get to pine trees. The first group of trees is very young and hanging slightly over the steel barriers that prevent cars from driving off the road. I don't like to collect them here (especially when there's a lot of traffic) because there was an incident a few years back where a jogger got pinned between the barrier and a car that drove off the road. She was ok, but I think she had to have her leg amputated 

I decided to take a walk with Chris to find an alternate supply of pinecones. After walking on a dirt path through the woods for a quarter mile, I finally saw a clearing with pine trees. As we approached the trees, I saw a man with two large dogs (not on leashes), and the dogs were running toward me. I thought to myself "Thank God I'm not afraid of dogs!"

Well these guys were jumping all over me and ignoring Chris (which is good because he's allergic to dogs). Anyhow, I just thought it was strange to see such big doggies bounding toward me and wondered what their owner would have done had I been afraid of them. Oh well, onto bunny pictures!








As you can see by the amount of pictures, Billy likes pinecones much more than Ronnie 












Chew chew chew...








::GASP::









"HEY! What's the big idea?!?!" :X









This is Billy's mad face for taking his picture. Or maybe he's just confused


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

The sequence of three pics with the blurry one in the middle was taken as a 3 picture per second set. I would have deleted the blurry one except for the fact that it shows the progression from happily chewing to being really upset that his picture was taken!  The only trouble is, Billy has a hard time pulling off a mad face because he's so cute all the time


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 4, 2008)

If I mail you a box with shipping labels on it already, will you send me Ronnie? Pleeeease? I can't get over how adorable he is, and he sounds sooo sweet. So does Billy! You have a couple of the cutest bunnies ever. Widdle bitty ears, big round eyes, round noggins, fluffy tails, pretty colors... I want a dwarfie now! My first bunny was a Netherland Dwarf (though probably a bit bigger and with longer ears, less dwarf like) and I miss him so much. I watched all your bunny videos on youtube tonight.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> If I mail you a box with shipping labels on it already, will you send me Ronnie? Pleeeease? I can't get over how adorable he is, and he sounds sooo sweet. So does Billy!


Hahaha! Are you prepared to deal with the constant circling, humping, hair digging and grooming that is Ronnie?  He now has a habit of grooming my foot if I have been standing there too long not paying attention to his love circles . I swear this bunny is in love with me...in as much as a bunny can be in romantic love with a human.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 4, 2008)

Aw, I would love to have Ronnie love me! More so now that he's been neutered! I already have one stalker bun who won't leave me alone though (Tallulah) and I'm not sure how she'd feel about Ronnie... :biggrin2: I really love your videos though, the "I'm So Pretty" one really makes me laugh! You must take a lot of video of them to get them flopping and washing themselves so much!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks SnowyShiloh . I'm like the bunny paparazzi...recording their every move. Except now I think I'm all video-ed out. I've been sitting on a binky video for over two months and I can't bring myself to edit it to my liking. I think it will be a while before I put together another video...I need a break!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh no! Is Ronnie still the humping maniac that he was???


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh no! Is Ronnie still the humping maniac that he was???


He is, but only in his 6' x 6' play area. If I let him run around the rest of the apartment, he's completely normal, but then as soon as I go back into Ronnie's play area he follows me and starts his mating rituals. 

The only problem is, I can't let him run around the rest of the apartment too often because Billy has claimed every square inch and gets really upset when he sees Ronnie running around. Even if I cover Billy's cage with a beach towel he still knows that Ronnie is there. I can't extend Ronnie's play area because of the layout of the apartment.

I try to distract Ronnie onto stuffed animals but other than that I don't discipline him for running circles or humping. Why? Because I find it to be really funny!  I may "complain" on the forum from time to time about Ronnie, but that's only because I love to complain. My parents have always told me I'm really good at whining


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 6, 2008)

The Many Faces of Disapproval

Up until about a week ago, I had never heard Ronnie growl. He was always a pleasant bunny, who never seemed to disapprove of anything. 

Then one day I decided to take away his newspaper. I only wanted to give him a fresh one, as he had torn this one up the day before. Well, Ronnie didn't want to have any parts of this plan. As I started to pull the newspaper away I could have sworn I heard a very low "grrrrrrr" sound. 

"Ronnie, did you GROWL at me?" I asked. No answer. 

Ronnie moved over to sit on top of the newspaper and I proceeded to slide it away with him on top of it. "GRRRRRRRR." This time there was no mistaking it. "Ronnie, you growled at me!" I said with excitement. "I think Billy is having an influence on you!" 

As I began taking more pictures of Ronnie, I started to notice many faces of disapproval. 


The pathetic disapproval: "I disapprove of you not getting me a bunny girlfriend."









The disapproval at a distance: "I see you watching me, and I disapprove."








The object disapproval: "I disapprove of this tiny basketball." 








The food disapproval: "I disapprove of timothy hay."








The nature disapproval: "I disapprove of being outdoors."








The smell disapproval: "I disapprove of stinky meats on the stove."








The perplexed disapproval: "I smell something confusing, and I may decide to disapprove."








The realization disapproval: "That was cooked rice, and I DEFINITELY disapprove."


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 6, 2008)

Ronnieeeee! He is so adorable! He's the cutest disapproving bunny ever, and that's saying a lot. I love how his lips are in the second to the last picture, Cinny used to do that when he was sniffing and I thought all bunnies did. I've never really seen Rory or Tallulah do it though. Ronnie has the most expressive little mouth. Was his little growl cute? My boyfriend thinks Ronnie looks like a tiny Winston Churchill...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I was too surprised by his growl to think anything other than "Yay, Ronnie made a noise!"  Billy is the pro at growling, and he growls really cutely...like a low pitched squeaky toy. He tries to growl and comes out with half growl half honk if you know what I mean.

I had to look up Winston Churchill and LOL. That frown is identical to Ronnie's, good call! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 6, 2008)

I LOVE your blog! 

:inlove:

Billy and Ronnie are 2 of the cutest bunnies on this forum, I justlove all their disapproving faces and binky videos and such! I would have loved to hear Ronnie growl, it sounds so cute lol!

I used to have the Sony Cybershot W-70 camera, which is really similar to yours. I found that it took great pictures outside, but indoor pictures were so hit and miss, even with the flash they came out blurry. I sold it and got a Canon Powershot A640, which I LOVE. There's loads of settings to play with and it takes pretty good indoor pictures too. I don't know if maybe I just didn't adjust the settings on my Sony enough, or if there was something wrong with my camera, but most of my indoor pictures came out blurry... 

Anyway, this is a GREAT blog! Keep up all the pictures! 

Jen xx


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Jen! :biggrin2:

Yeah, the Sony Cybershot is really hit or miss on indoor pics but performs spectacularly outside. I got mine working to my satisfaction indoors, but it is soooo dependant on natural light that I have to take indoor pictures during the day with all the blinds open. Next time I buy a digital camera (which will be a LONG time from now) I'll have to check out some other brands, and I'll keep Canon in mind


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 7, 2008)

Billy and Ronnie are soo cute. I love your videos of Billy. I finally had some time to watch them this evening with my kids. LOL!!!:biggrin2: We love them.


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how did I miss your blog?! Your boys are adorable and I found myself laughing at loud at some of Ronnie's pictures.

I love this one:






He has the most expressive face!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments kirst3buns and Haley . Now onto writing my next post...it's a question post I would like everyone's guesses and inputs on


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 8, 2008)

What is Billy?

A true dwarf? A false dwarf? 

I've done a little bit of reading on Netherland Dwarf genetics and the dwarf gene. I know the basics of the double dwarf gene fatal "peanut", single dwarf gene "true dwarf," and no dwarf gene "false dwarf" or Big Ugly Buck / Big Ugly Doe. I have also seen many pictures of Netherland Dwarfs and know what they are supposed to look like. Billy doesn't really look like any of them. 

The breeder told us that Billy was the runt of the litter. I saw all his siblings on the breeder's website and they were definitely "Big Ugly Does." The last time I weighed Billy he was 1.8 pounds at 4 months old. We don't have a proper scale so I don't know what he's at now but I doubt he's changed much from that. Billy is a small bunny, the same size as our "true dwarf" Ronnie. 

Here he is sitting on the couch:









Billy looks a lot larger in pictures because he has a TINY head. It's something that doesn't translate well into pictures, and you have to see it in person to appreciate it. When we took Billy to the vet at five months old to get neutered, the vet tech remarked "What a tiny head! He's ADORABLE...Valerie is gonna LOVE him." I never knew Billy had a tiny head until we got Ronnie and compared them. Billy looks so silly compared to Ronnie...in a super cute way. 









Billy is also very long in body, and athletic in build. I think the combination of small head and long body has given him an aerodynamic shape perfect for running and binkying . He's skinnier than Ronnie, but he's not emaciated. He's just toned. You can see Billy's leg muscles when he stretches out (maybe from all the running and jumping he does?). Anyhow, here's some pictures showing Billy's athletic build:















So, what do you all think? Is Billy a true dwarf or a false dwarf? I guess it's a possibility that the breeder lied and he's not a Nethie at all, but that would be weird because the breeder only owned Nethies and Holland Lops. All guesses are welcome! Even if you see this post way in the future and want to bring it back up feel free . Looking forward to your guesses


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

Umm, what did you say? :inlove:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2008)

Love all the photos! He's adorable!

Because he's so small, I'd guess that he's a "true dwarf" - just long in body/bone.

Pam


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 8, 2008)

Hahaha Bo, did you PM pamnock to answer this question for me? 

Everyone else is probably reading this thinking the same thing..."what the heck is she talking about?" Oh well, I hope people like the Billy pics at least 

Thanks for the response, pamnock. I figured Billy was either a really runty "false dwarf" (which I'm not sure even exists), or more likely an atypical looking "true dwarf." 

But if anyone else knows what I'm talking about and wants to respond, I'd love to hear your inputs too. Especially if anyone has had or has seen a bunny that looks like Billy because I'm kind of curious to know if Billy has a rare look about him


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know about being a true or false dwarf, but I do know this...

Billy is a CUTE dwarf!! :biggrin2:

Love him!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Apr 8, 2008)

Love all the disapproving looks! Nethies really are the best at those.


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Hahaha Bo, did you PM pamnock to answer this question for me?


haha that was me. I knew no one else would know and after taking so much time to write up your post I didnt want to bother asking you to post in the rabbitry 

Im sure Pam was glad to get a peak at some cute blog photos. Those two are irresistible


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 8, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> *Little Bay Poo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hahaha Bo, did you PM pamnock to answer this question for me?
> ...



Oh, thanks Haley! I figured someone must have PMed Pam because I didn't think she'd be reading my bunny blog on her own . Made me feel special though that she responded to my question . Looks like she nailed the answer, because I've been taking a close look at Billy today and all of his features are way too tiny to be a "Big Ugly Buck."


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 8, 2008)

The Ballerina

Sometimes I think Billy had a past life as a ballet dancer. He does crazy binkies for me almost daily, as if performing a well practiced act on stage. As many of you know, Billy's stage is the bed. 

Billy actually did a couple of big binkies for me on the floor today, and was so overzealous that he jumped sideways about a foot, crashing into the side of the mattress. He took a tumble and landed on the floor, then pranced over to me as if nothing had happened. Too bad I didn't get it on film. Such a silly little guy. 

I've been testing out the multi-burst mode on my camera (which takes 16 pictures in one second) by trying to catch Billy mid-binky. As you can imagine, it's really hard to push the button at the exact moment when he decides to jump...I end up catching about one out of every 10 or so binkies on film. 

This is the kind of filming that requires a really good camera to get clear, time-stopping pictures. I don't have that kind of camera. What I do end up with is a sequence of very small, mostly blurry pictures put together into a collage that I have to manually separate with photoshop. I usually get one clear one in a set of 16. 

It would be really awesome to get crystal clear pictures of Billy doing binkies, but I'm fine with what I'm able to get from my camera. I'm very frugal, and definitely don't spend on electronics . Here are a few binkies that I was able to catch on film in the past few days. Enjoy! :biggrin2:


A tippy toe landing:









Superman:








Hover craft:








Levitating Act:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh gosh, those are hilarious! I like the levitating one the best. Pet_bunny needs to come visit you and bring his camera! He gets such awesome pictures of the very fast Pebbles and Bebe.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 9, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh gosh, those are hilarious! I like the levitating one the best. Pet_bunny needs to come visit you and bring his camera! He gets such awesome pictures of the very fast Pebbles and Bebe.


Haha, yeah I'm jealous of his fancy camera! By the way he needs to post more Pebbles pictures, I want to see more mid-binkies and concentration filled bunny 500's :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I love that rabbit! He loves your bed LOL!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2008)

My gosh..i just love your boys...they're so cute!

I love this picture..it made me giggle....look at his face!..how adorable






Cheryl


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 9, 2008)

I can just imagine Billy bouncing along like that... Tallulah "watched" the Energizer Bunny video with me the other day (she was lying on my lap) and has started binkying, too!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG! Those picures are AMAZING! They made me laugh out loud! 

The last one looks like his face is wobbling cos he's jumping so hard, lol! I love him so much!

I wish I could get pictures of ours binkying, but they do it with such little notice, by the time I've got the camera out, they're lying down again!

Maybe I could borrow Billy, just so I can take some pictures of him....??!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG - those photos are fantastic! Billy is so adorable LOL

Pam


----------



## Haley (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG those are awesome pictures! Im just in love with your bunnies!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

*That's the one that got a laugh from me! He is doing the straight up thing I love so much!*

*BTW IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN HIS VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE... CHECK THEM OUT! he's HILARIOUS! *

*cheryl wrote: *


> My gosh..i just love your boys...they're so cute!
> 
> I love this picture..it made me giggle....look at his face!..how adorable
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm sure if Billy knew how much you all love him, he'd be doing crazy binkies right now! 

LOL Bo, you are my personal video promoter 

And mouse_chalk, good catch on the wobbly face thing. Billy binkies with such force that he does jiggle around, but it's virtually impossible to see because he's so quick! I only noticed after turning my camera's video setting up to high and putting all the binkies in slo-mo. It's a video I've been putting off editing for over 2 months, but I will get it done soon I promise!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

I LOVE his videos! he's hilarious!

You should send them into the Funniest Pets and People and the new Home Videos!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2008)

Where can I find all these videos on YouTube? I know I've seen a couple but I want to see more!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2008)

Nevermind, I found your link from earlier in the blog... I'm watching them all... They're HILARIOUS!!! I love 'Cute not cuddly' where Billy moves out the way every time you tryto pet him lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw Ronnie's picture on cuteoverload.com today. 

Your two boys really are incredibly adorable!!! And great photos, you really capture their personalities. Hehe, I love reading your blog.

Nadia


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

I love your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and your bunnies)


----------



## polly (Apr 9, 2008)

They are brilliant pics lol you should have called him Tigger 

Edit to add: about your question about Billy. he is the weight of a true dwarf he just isn't typey. It usually happens when 1 or both of the parents aren't good type nethies to begin with and so the babies take the less typey characteristics. That is why when breeding for show you want to pick the best buck and doe to put together to get the most typey babies (I hope that makes some sense to you) BUT usually they have the best personalities 

SO yeah he is a true nethie just not fab type but gets a big gold star for the binkies I think he is gorgoeus anyways!

BTW i would happily invite Ronnie over for a stay i cried over his "disapproving" faces just fab!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 9, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> Edit to add: about your question about Billy. he is the weight of a true dwarf he just isn't typey. It usually happens when 1 or both of the parents aren't good type nethies to begin with and so the babies take the less typey characteristics. That is why when breeding for show you want to pick the best buck and doe to put together to get the most typey babies (I hope that makes some sense to you) BUT usually they have the best personalities


Yay, thanks polly! I was hoping you'd step in to answer this question since you know all about breeding Nethies . It makes perfect sense, especially since the breeder seemed like the type of guy who would slap any two bunnies together to get babies.

From what I've noticed, Ronnie is much cuter in pictures because he's got the more typical Nethie look. Billy is much cuter in videos because he has a really funny personality. So I think I got the best of both worlds!:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 10, 2008)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> I saw Ronnie's picture on cuteoverload.com today.
> 
> Your two boys really are incredibly adorable!!! And great photos, you really capture their personalities. Hehe, I love reading your blog.
> 
> Nadia


Thanks Nadia!  When I read your comment I thought "Oh, I guess she's just catching up with last week's Cute Overload posts." So about 10 minutes ago, out of sheer boredom I decided to check up on the Cute Overload site to look at cute puppies and kittens...and I almost had a heart attack! What is Ronnie doing on Cute Overload again?!?!?! :shock: 

I don't know who sends his pictures in but man...this time it REALLY caught me off guard. Well, at least they picked a better picture of him 

But in all seriousness, it makes me feel bad because I know people send in cute pet pictures all the time and never get posted, and here I am not sending in anything and finding Ronnie on there twice? I'm excited that Ronnie got on there, and happy that people find his disapprovals cute. But I also hope that it doesn't make people jealous, especially if you have been sending in pictures and haven't seen your cute pets on there. I know I would feel this way. 

Well, CONGRATULATIONS Ronnie...you sneaky little bugger...for making it on Cute Overload AGAIN, and freaking me out real good this time


----------



## polly (Apr 10, 2008)

Both your boys are totally gorgeous :biggrin2:I have a soft spot for both smoke and blue. 

Its very hard to get the type right as all the good breeders say if it was that easy we would all be winning But I find it very interesting to see how they come on and which bun suits which!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 10, 2008)

This was so frickin funny - I had to print it out and show it to my co-workers.. Take more!:roflmao:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 12, 2008)

Billy put on another binky show for me last night. He put his all into this performance...it was as if he knew I needed a few more stills to finish up the binky video I've been putting off working on. Poor little guy tuckered himself out a few times, but then got up again to do more binkies inkbouce:

When it was time for him to go back in his cage, he got upset because he wanted to come out and play more! Well, it was already past midnight and his cage door had been opened since 7, so that wasn't gonna happen. But Billy fussed, grabbing up little pieces of hay and biting on the cage doors with the hay in his mouth. I have no clue why he must grab a piece of hay before biting the doors but it looks really funny and cute :adorable:

Anywho...I finally finished the binky video that I was supposed to finish about 2 months ago . I just couldn't bring myself to work on this one. I think I'm all videoed out and I need a long break before I find interest in it again. A funny thing happens when you edit a video too much. You see the same clips so many times that you start to hate the video and lose all ability to detect a good video from a bad one. Well, I hope people will enjoy this one :?

I'll post a link to the video sometime in this coming week depending on how I feel about it and when I decide to upload it. Could be today or could be a week from now, but I'm leaning more towards sooner rather than later. 

In the meantime, here are some pictures of Billy tuckered out after an extensive binky session


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

_"Why don't you come a little closer and say that to me... I dare ya!"_


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww I love those pics (great caption Pennie lol). I cant wait for the video!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 18, 2008)

New Binky Video!

Before I post the link, a few technical notes about the video in case anybody wants to know the camera or settings. 

I filmed the video using movie mode on my Sony Cybershot digital camera. All of my older bunny videos were filmed on 640 standard mode which only records 16 frames per second (the normal speed for a camcorder is 30 FPS). I recently turned my digital camera up to 640 fine which films at 30 FPS and makes the quality a little better. As such, I was able to put the majority of the video in slow motion without it looking weird. (16 FPS makes for a very blurry and strange looking slo-mo).

With a 2 gigabyte memory card I can film 25 minutes of footage on my camera on the high quality setting. When I need more space I simply plug my camera into my computer, drag the icons for the video files over to my desktop, and delete them off my camera. As far as I know, you can't do this with a camcorder. The camcorders I have seen require a device called a "video capture card" to get the video files on your computer, and the process is a lot more complicated. Maybe they've updated camcorders since then, but I still prefer using a digital camera to record video because it's so compact and simple.

If anyone wants a copy of the original higher quality video (I'm not sure why you would but I have been asked before) feel free to request so in this blog and I can put it up on FileFactory for free downloads. I hope you all enjoy Billy doing his binkies! :biggrin2: 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_XJss15fj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_XJss15fj0[/ame]


----------



## Tracey (Apr 18, 2008)

Another great vid!Those are some crazy bunnies I still have "I feel Pretty" saved to my computer lol.. thats the BEST video on youtube ever!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 18, 2008)

The new video is awesome! I had to watch it a couple times! I don't remember if I said this before or not, but I've been posting comments on your videos with my boyfriend's account, he's Devastator2C in case you were wondering where that crazy person has seen binky pictures of Billy before...


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

OMG that was awesome! Those are just insane binkies!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 18, 2008)

Billy is one of the most energetic little guys I have ever seen! Love the songs that you put with the Video's - and honsetly you cannot stop posting video's - I scan every week to see what you've put up - Billy & Ronnie crack me up everytime. The best I have to say was the levitating photo - I have that one on the wall in my office - makes me smile everytime I look at it.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! :biggrin2:

I figured I would let you all see another video...one that's not quite edited for youtube but that I've uploaded to photobucket. This next video is what I call my "Binky Library," a collection of all the binkies and dashes Billy had done over 10+ recording sessions. I spliced them together into one comprehensive video, slapped some songs on it so I could watch it without getting bored, and used it to select the best binkies for the youtube video from my previous post. 

I warn you, it is fairly long (5 minutes) and not edited to the music. The only editing done to this video is the splicing of clips together to contain only binkies and dashes. It looks like it's in super speed at times, but I promise that the speed has not been altered. Billy is just crazy fast 

So, if you're curious to know what Billy's binkies look like in real time...and see a whole lotta them, click the video below


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 19, 2008)

Billy is a bunny Rockstar! Its almost like he knows your posting these vid's and that he has fans (and Ronnie too) and that they must put on a show.. I'm going to pull this up on my big screen and plop Baxter! in front of it and see what he does.. 

Does Billy watch the video's himself? Would be curious what his response would be..

Please keep them coming - I'd suggest a weekly video show - Monday nights at 8:00 PM work for me..


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 20, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Billy is a bunny Rockstar! Its almost like he knows your posting these vid's and that he has fans (and Ronnie too) and that they must put on a show.. I'm going to pull this up on my big screen and plop Baxter! in front of it and see what he does..
> 
> Does Billy watch the video's himself? Would be curious what his response would be..
> 
> Please keep them coming - I'd suggest a weekly video show - Monday nights at 8:00 PM work for me..


Hah! I'm sure Billy would LOVE to put on weekly shows for you but I don't have the stamina to keep up with him!  

Sometimes I think Billy was a stage performer in a past life. I get thrown off by how much he acts like a little person. If you watch him he will dance for you, but if you don't pay him any attention he will get upset and go sulk in his cage. He really loves attention and the camera doesn't phase him at all because he's so used to it. I'm pretty sure he thinks the camera is an extension of my arm 

In terms of watching the videos, I don't think Billy really understands or can see them that well. He kinda ignores the TV and computer screen unless there's a bird chirping on the Discovery channel . He doesn't even care for his own reflection. Once he got over being scared of himself, he was more concerned with what was behind the mirror than the bunny he saw in it. 

So generally, I think Billy just likes having his human slaves watch him and then he gets happy and starts binky dancing for us


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 21, 2008)

> I'd suggest a weekly video show - Monday nights at 8:00 PM work for me..


Works for me too:biggrin2:

My kids beg to see more Billy videos everytime they see I'm on this forum! He's a star! My daughter's favorite right now is "I feel pretty" but my son prefers "The REAL Energizer Bunny". He IS the Binky King.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 21, 2008)

Curious, Does Ronnie not binky? Is he the "straight-man" in thiscomedic partnership? Loved the comment someone made stating "he looks like Winston Churchill" - Ronnie has that impression down to a "T".


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 21, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote:*


> My kids beg to see more Billy videos everytime they see I'm on this forum! He's a star! My daughter's favorite right now is "I feel pretty" but my son prefers "The REAL Energizer Bunny". He IS the Binky King.


That's so funny! When I uploaded my first Billy video, I never imagined that people would actually be watching him, let alone have their kids watching him and enjoying his antics!  I took the mentality that "if someone stumbles upon this video, I hope they think my bunny is cute." 

I guess Billy has a certain charm about him...he's got such a huge personality for a wee bun. I think people would be surprised to see how small he is in real life. I think Billy would be even more surprised to see just how small he is compared to us. He's going through a phase now where he bosses me around by pushing my hand, foot, camera, or even my nose out of the way with his face! Just the other day I was sitting there minding my own business when I felt something furry pushing at my foot. "Pardon me master, for being in your way!"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

Uhh... my kids, my parents, my sister, my nieces...... anyone I talk to online has seen Billy's and Ronnies videos..... ok..... wait...... not everyone has seen Ronnies "humpfest" one. LOL!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 21, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Uhh... my kids, my parents, my sister, my nieces...... anyone I talk to online has seen Billy's and Ronnies videos..... ok..... wait...... not everyone has seen Ronnies "humpfest" one. LOL!


LOL, yeah when I showed my dad one of the Ronnie videos he shook his head at me and said "I can't believe you actually put the bunny humping a stuffed animal on the internet."


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 21, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Curious, Does Ronnie not binky? Is he the "straight-man" in thiscomedic partnership? Loved the comment someone made stating "he looks like Winston Churchill" - Ronnie has that impression down to a "T".


Yeah, the Winston Churchill comment was really funny! Ronnie is the master of disapproval. 

Ronnie will binky towards me on occasion when I enter the room. I think I've seen him binky a total of 5 times in 8 months, and some of those times was just the head twitch half binky.

Ronnie is a much calmer bunny than Billy. Not much scares him and he likes to lounge around. However, he's also not as fond of people as Billy (maybe due to the fact that Ronnie was used as a breeder bunny and not socialized?). I mean, he's really good with people but I don't think he necessarily "likes" them as much as Billy likes people if you know what I mean. Ronnie will sit there and let you pet him and he'll groom you back but I think he would much rather have a bunny companion over a human. 

Part of me wonders, if Ronnie had not been isolated in a cage for two years of his life...if he had been spoiled as a pet bunny from birth, would he binky more? I don't have an answer to this question because I don't have enough experience with bunnies to know. Maybe there's just some bunnies out there that don't binky a lot, and he's one of them. 

I feel kinda bad, like I should get Ronnie a bunny girlfriend because he looks so lonely over there. But I think three bunnies would be a bit overwhelming, and we recently found out that rabbits are considered "exotics" and are not even allowed as pets in the apartment complex! It's a good thing they are hurting for renters or they might actually enforce that policy 


Ronnie disapproves of being labeled as an "exotic" pet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

*It's FUNNY! *

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Uhh... my kids, my parents, my sister, my nieces...... anyone I talk to online has seen Billy's and Ronnies videos..... ok..... wait...... not everyone has seen Ronnies "humpfest" one. LOL!
> ...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 22, 2008)

You should know that Ronnie is still on my computer's desktop and I go "awww" whenever I see the picture! I also loved the new unedited video of Billy's binkies  Just something to note, but Cinnabun rarely binkied after he was a year and a half or two years old. I know he was still happy, I think it's just because he wasn't a super young bun anymore. So Ronnie might not be doing it as much because he's not a "kid" anymore and doesn't have as much excess energy. Don't think he's not happy just because he doesn't binky a lot  As your bunnies grow older, you'll see that their personalities change. Cinnabun got more and more mellow, was more content to just lie next to me (whereas when he was younger, he would generally hop away if I stopped petting him), completely stopped being cage aggressive, and didn't binky as much. Even Billy will probably start binkying less eventually, so you'll be glad you took so much video!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Shiloh! It's good to know that they slow down as they get older and it's not that poor Ronnie is sad! 

Oh man...do you think Billy will mellow out? I'd like to see that one! Maybe I can bond him and Ronnie if it ever happens


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 22, 2008)

> Ronnie disapproves of being labeled as an "exotic" pet.


SERIOUSLY!!!! - I'm sitting in my office at work - laughing so hard my co-workers think there is something REALLY wrong with me. RONNI (and his disapproval comments - kill me).. :roflmao:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 23, 2008)

About three weeks ago I sent in some Ronnie pics to the Disapproving Rabbits website. Well, today Ronnie can be seen on Disapproving Rabbits! I was a bit disapproving of their choice of photo since the one they picked had already snuck its way onto Cute Overload, and I kinda wanted them to put up a fresh one that not as many people had seen. Well, here's the one that ended up getting posted:







And let's go back in time to Ronnie's other disapproval, one of my favorites. This is the one I kinda wanted them to choose for Disapproving Rabbits (although I really do need to get some photography skills and stop chopping off the tops of Ronnie's ears )


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 24, 2008)

A few disapprovals from tonight. I've tried to organize them by level of disapproval.


Level 1: Baseline, taken at an earlier date. Higher camera angle lessens the degree of disapproval to an almost nonexistent state.









Level 2: Surprised, perhaps a little scared. Ronnie's startled look takes away from the potential for disapproval.









Level 3: Ronnie's surprise has dissipated, leaving behind an inquisitive look. "Is there something I can help you with?" he asks.









Level 4: Question unanswered, Ronnie feels a slight annoyance at the continual staring. "I said...is there something I can help you with??"









Level 5: A look of disgust overcomes Ronnie. "Alright, this is starting to get on my nerves. What exactly is your problem!?!?"


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 24, 2008)

Level 6: Ronnie makes himself more comfortable, as this exchange is taking longer than expected. He displays a prominent frown and a one-eared disapproval to let me know that I will not be getting his full attention. 









Level 7: After revealing to Ronnie that I have been purposely inducing his disapprovals to document them, he is shocked and appalled.









Level 8: "You want disapproval, I'll give you disapproval!"









Level 9: Ronnie repositions his head to display further levels of disgust and disapproval.









Level 10: His brows, his eyes, his frown...Ronnie looks down at me for the ultimate disapproval.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 24, 2008)

My boyfriend and I have decided we need your bunnies. They are so cute and have such unique personalities!!!!! How much will you take for them?


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Level 8 just about knocked me out but you hung in there for another two whole levels! Brave soul!

:roflmao:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG! That series of Ronnie pics is like a test for bunny lovers! How far can you last before feeling the need to run for a bag of Craisins with which to please your bunny master?

On the binky question, I think it's more a matter of their personality and it's not necessarily related to how he lived before. 4 year old Luna was a binky beast, and yet she was so weak she walked more than hopped when I first brought her home and was totally surprised at the concept of being able to go in and out of her cage on her own. Loki is also a binky master, he was adopted when he was 1. He was also very weak due to lack of exercise and literally did not know how to run at full speed until Mocha showed him! But he knew how to binky. They can do tiny mini versions of binkies in the smallest cages when they really want to.

I think Ronnie is too much of a stately, disapproving gentleman to do such nonsense as binkies.


----------



## JamesCarden (Apr 25, 2008)

both your boys are sooo cute!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 25, 2008)

Love Ronnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Frickin hysterical disapproval string - my absolute favorite was :"*Level 7: After revealing to Ronnie that I have been purposely inducing his disapprovals to document them, he is shocked and appalled." *You should put a book together - I am sure it would sell.. 

Curious does Ronnie ever "smile" or can you post a "happy Ronnie" moment? Would love to see that.


----------



## polly (Apr 25, 2008)

i am laughing so hard I am crying that is soooo funny. Its something i have noticed from my nethies but never documented like that keep em coming :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 25, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Curious does Ronnie ever "smile" or can you post a "happy Ronnie" moment? Would love to see that.


I told Ronnie you wanted to see him smile. This was his best effort


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

Quit trying to make me love Ronnie's disapproval over Billy's hyper binkies!!! :X


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 25, 2008)

Ronniiiiiiie! He is so adorable! I love his disapproving looks, and his smile is to die for! I may have to replace the current picture of him on my desktop with the smiling picture... More Ronnie, pleeeease!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

_AND FURTHERMORE, SLAVES ARE REQUIRED TO FEED TREATS!!!_


----------



## swanlake (Apr 26, 2008)

i just want to let you know i LOVE ronnie and billy. i showed my brother and sister this blog and they were craking up. i also showed them the binky videos. they loved them.

just so you know, you might have a collegate following, as my sister will show her friends at msu, and it might become a cool thing. or maybe not.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Quit trying to make me love Ronnie's disapproval over Billy's hyper binkies!!! :X


LOL! Ronnie does have a way of looking super cute in pictures, but trust me...Billy is much cuter than Ronnie in person . It's something to do with Billy's personality, the way he moves around and the things he does.

And now for a Billy clip (no binkies) that you might enjoy. I have to explain it first though . Like many rabbits, Billy has a tendency to bite on his cage door to let you know that he wants to come out. The breeder told me that this was bad for bunnies, and to try to stop Billy if I saw him doing it. So I used to grab some hay every time I saw Billy biting on the door, and slip it into his little mouth to distract him. The hay would stop him temporarily because he couldn't eat the hay and bite the door at the same time.

Well, it didn't take long before Billy began to associate "biting the cage" with "hay." As it stands now, when Billy wants to bite on the cage door, he thinks he needs to have a piece of hay in his mouth to do so. He will go find a piece of hay in his cage, carefully place it horizontally in his mouth, and proceed to bite the cage door while balancing the hay between his teeth. 

Inevitably, the piece of hay will fall out of his mouth and into the drop pan underneath his cage, at which point he stops biting and tries to find another piece of hay nearby. If he finds another piece, he will repeat the process until the new hay falls out. If there is no hay within a 2 inch radius, he will go sulk in the back of his cage. (For some reason he won't travel the 6 inches to his hay box for a new piece).

So, without further ado...here is the clip of Billy. My apologies for the poor lighting!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 26, 2008)

That's so funny about Billy with the hay! And CUTE! What a silly boy. Also, don't be disrespectin' my Ronnie's cuteness and personality! I kid, I kid, I know you love him. It seems like most people are more fond of Billy and I guess I am especially drawn to Ronnie because a) He looks kind of like my Cinnabun and b) I almost always go for the "under dog"! I'm not saying Ronnie's an under dog, but it seems like he doesn't have nearly the fan base that Billy has, so I have to help make up the difference :inlove:

Tell Ronnie his #1 fan sends him carrots and pets! :blueribbon:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 26, 2008)

I know I shouldn't have a favorite, but Billy is such a little troublemaker and I love troublemakers!  

Don't get me wrong, Ronnie is the sweetest little guy. He's so well behaved...a little too well behaved for my taste . If you want a cuddly bunny, he's your man. And he's also really good at doing the pathetic bunny look and getting you to come over for pets:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG that's just the saddest little face. Must... pet... bunny!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 26, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *If you want a cuddly bunny, he's your man.* And he's also really good at doing the pathetic bunny look and getting you to come over for pets:


Why, yes I do want a cuddly bunny! I'll be there in a couple days to pick him up. Tell him he'll have a wonderful forever home with my other bunnies and me :biggrin2: No need to be a sad bunny!


----------



## Tracey (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG thats too funny above! (hay vid)


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 27, 2008)

Your KILLING me - LMAO!!!!!!!! The one photo you have of Ronnie "smiling".. :roflmao:

I must have RONNIE.. I needed a good hysterical laugh today - so thank you Ronnie, very much..


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ronnie & Billy = Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis.. They are both great in their own special talents (really favoring Ronnie at the moment - he just cracks me up like a good stand up comedian)..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 10, 2008)

Um... LittleBayPoo its been about 2 weeks and not an update to the blog to be had? I think I'm seriously going through Ronnie/Billy withdrawal.. Toss a crumb to the fans please!

Seirously, hope all is o.k. with you and yours.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 11, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Um... LittleBayPoo its been about 2 weeks and not an update to the blog to be had? I think I'm seriously going through Ronnie/Billy withdrawal.. Toss a crumb to the fans please!
> 
> Seirously, hope all is o.k. with you and yours.


LOL, yeah I guess it's been a little while :biggrin2:

I was going to update the blog before, but then the forum broke, and then I had exams, and then there was that post about the server change and I thought "Uh oh, what if the server change deletes my blog...well I don't want to make new posts and have them deleted!"  Ok, ok, since you insist I'll put up some new pictures tomorrow


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 11, 2008)

Does Ronnie still like to love you back when you pet him, and look at him and...... lol

billy and his hay lol omg :roflmao:


----------



## delusional (May 11, 2008)

Hmmm... I wonder.... If I were to take Nigel and carefully place him in Billy's cage, and run off with Billy tucked discreetly up my shirt.....

Could I be at a sufficeint distance before the switch was discovered? :lookaround


Of course, then when you discover that the bunny occupying Billy's cage is Nigel, and not indeed Billy as it should be, we would organise an exchange, for which I would procure a cardboard box filled with useless items to Billy's exact weight.

Before you knew what had happened, I would have run off into the night and claimed both Billy and Nigel for myself. 





Soo.... what's your address?


----------



## MsBinky (May 11, 2008)

Omg! Billy is just too much! That video had me laughing so much! He's too precious. Ronnie is just sooooooooo squishable. I see him and I want to spoil him rotten They really make me like the breed


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 11, 2008)

delusional: You'd have to color in Nigel's nose, that little white "food goes here" arrow would give him away instantly! 



Bo B Bunny: Originally, I thought Ronnie only did that stuff in his area because whenever I let him explore the rest of the apartment he would behave! Well, then the novelty of the apartment wore off and he started with his antics again. :X It's like having a giant mosquito buzzing around you, except it's running around your legs instead of flying around your head. And yes, he still tries to hump my arm whenever I pet him :?. I guess the good thing is that he only does it to me, and I find it funny 




MsBinky: Thanks!  Netherland Dwarfs are really fun to watch and they do look super cute. Interacting with them is another story, as they can be skittish and really hyper at times. Watching after Billy is like watching after a toddler hopped up on sugar :run:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 11, 2008)

I've been a bit busy lately, so the most recent bundle of pictures I have is from May 2. I was so pleased with the portable playard that I bought another one from Wal-mart and hooked the two together to create an 8 foot by 8 foot enclosure:








Billy was a little angry that I had taken him hostage for his outdoor adventure:








He wanted to stay in his hidey house the whole time...








So we took it away from him and he gravitated toward the corner of the pen:








I was able to get a few nice shots of him though:















More pics coming up!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 11, 2008)

For a bunny with such a tiny head, Billy sure knows how to make his cheeks look chubby:















Looking out beyond the pen:















And a couple more nice ones:














The only thing I don't like about these pictures is the plastic fence. It would be so nice to have a nature background instead, but the fence is needed because 1) Billy is a scaredy bunny and 2) I don't think I'd ever see Ronnie again if he wasn't fenced in! I'll have to think about how I can reposition the playard to include some bushes or trees for Ronnie's upcoming photo shoot. Well, I hope you all enjoy the new pictures!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 11, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Billy was a little angry that I had taken him hostage for his outdoor adventure:
> 
> 
> 
> "You are SO going to pay for this later" or "Billy only walks on carpet"


:roflmao: Thanks for post and what a great area to play in?!


----------



## delusional (May 11, 2008)

Dammit, I hadn't thought about the stupid little arrow... =P


As usual, gorgeous photos!
I love the hidey-house one. Billy has really lovely eyes.

And I love your playpen - the only ones I can seem to find are metal puppy play pens, which I can imagine being quite heavy to drag in and out of the garage and set up...


----------



## juliew19673 (May 12, 2008)

Billy has a "Disapproving Look!".. LOL! Ronnie is rubbing off on him - LOL!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 12, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Billy has a "Disapproving Look!".. LOL! Ronnie is rubbing off on him - LOL!



The funny thing about Billy is that his mouth is so small, he usually comes out looking more confused than disapproving:














Or perhaps looking like I've just offended a gentleman:









At the right angle, if Billy is relaxed, he produces disapproving bunny looks:
















But he lacks the frown size and mouth control to even come close to what Ronnie can create:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 12, 2008)

:inlove:He's so cuuuute! 










Give him some pets for me please!

And by the way, what kind of camera do you use? Your pictures of the boys are amazing! Definately captures their disapproval clearly.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 12, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> :inlove:He's so cuuuute!
> 
> Give him some pets for me please!
> 
> And by the way, what kind of camera do you use? Your pictures of the boys are amazing! Definately captures their disapproval clearly.


Thanks, Montana 

The camera I use is the Sony Cybershot DSC W50 model. It's relatively cheap (under $300), compact, and takes average quality pictures. It works well outside with a lot of natural light, but indoors is more difficult as it takes up to 3 seconds to focus without flash and by that time the bunny is long gone! 

I wrote some details about the camera settings earlier in the blog (I think it's on page 1 or 2). I'd say a combination of knowing what settings work best and LUCK are what's needed for a good picture. Especially when dealing with a low-end camera like mine that's not meant for serious photography. I get one "good" picture out of about 10 to 20 bad ones!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 12, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :inlove:He's so cuuuute!
> ...


Thanks for the information! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 12, 2008)

I have two nethies and the disapprove of EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jenk (May 12, 2008)

It matters not to me whether they're disapproving, perplexed or sad; I'll take 'em both! :biggrin2:

Jenk


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 12, 2008)

Alright, that's IT! My next bunny must be a dwarfie! I miss Cinnabun so much and your boys are so freakishly cute...


----------



## delusional (May 13, 2008)

Awww... lookit him trying so very hard to disapprove with his tiiiiiiny little mouth...


----------



## Jenk (May 13, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Awww... lookit him trying so very hard to disapprove with his tiiiiiiny little mouth...


Just don't tell him that he's cute when angry.... :biggrin2:


----------



## Saffy (May 15, 2008)

Aww .. thank you .. I've just read this blog (already of fan of your guys from YouTube) .. I've felt so down today and this has made me smile.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 17, 2008)

Saffy: It's always nice to hear that photos and videos of these little rascals have the effect of cheering people up! :biggrin2:

BTW sorry for the random bump of the blog, I meant to respond to Saffy's post days ago but have been completely unable to post because I'm out of town and using Verizon DSL (which for some reason has been blocking the forum). I'm on AOL now and can post by clicking "reply" but still cannot respond by using the "quote" button.

Will be back home tomorrow and hopefully be able to update the blog with some pictures (if I can find or take any good ones!)


----------



## juliew19673 (May 18, 2008)

:whistling Just hanging out on the blog waiting for the new photos or video's that were promised... Hmm? 

Need a "disapproving Ronnie" fix or a wild Billy binkie would suffice as well. Double feature would be great!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 19, 2008)

Some photos of Ronnie from Tuesday:


Chillin'













Groomin'








Posin'








Disapprovin'








I gotta do more sorting through old photos to organize them into postable categories. I have a ton of footage of Billy doing binkies...he's easily done over 1000 binkies in the year that we've had him, of which I have a few hundred on film! Getting me to edit them together (even without any timing or music) is another story!  

I'm at the point where I'm completely sick of sorting through video footage. I tend to go through phases and right now I'm out of my video phase. I'll circle back around to it eventually because I always end up going back to things that I've lost interest in, but that could be anywhere from 6 months to a year from now...perhaps longer. I really want to make a video of Ronnie's disapprovals though, so hopefully I can muster up enough interest to do that. 

The other day I was looking through my old video files and I found a binky video I had been putting together for Billy that I scrapped and never finished. It was about half way through the editing process. A few sequences need to be reworked, and it's also missing 5 to 10 seconds of footage with a "filler" title screen holding the place. I don't see myself finishing this anytime soon, but it's something I hope to complete sometime in the future. If anyone wants me to post this unfinished binky video of Billy, request so in the blog and I'll upload it to photobucket.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

Video please!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 19, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Video please!


Looks like photobucket implemented software to detect the uploading of copyrighted materials, and since I added background music to my video, the upload gets rejected :X. So far, changing the song's identification tags or making it a .wav instead of .mp3 have no effect and the video still gets flagged. I hope they never implement this strict of a system on youTube.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 19, 2008)

My boys!!! 

I just want to kiss that tiny little mouth on Billy! :hearts:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Video please!
> ...



Photobucket obviously does not know who Billy & Ronnie are?! Did you post it on youTube? Billy's binkies in time to music are so fun to watch.. 

Maybe your being directed to another pursuit :shock:?! ****! the Universe!!!I need my Billy and Ronnie video's!!!

Let me know if you find a fun trick around it..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

> "OMG - I can't believe I said that out loud" sorry..





> Sorry couldn't help myself..


----------



## Jenk (May 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> My boys!!!
> 
> I just want to kiss that tiny little mouth on Billy! :hearts:


_Ahem!_ I do believe that the fate of the boys' living arrangement is still up in the air, as many people are queued up to fight over them. :duel At this time, they're in the (temporary) care of Little Bay Poo. 

Truthfully, though, I get a funky mental image of the boys....Something about trying to kiss them when they're in a disapprovin' mood and experiencing a re-enactment of thatmemorable scene from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, as follows:

The Boys: _Eee! Eee!_

Us (the humans): _Run away! Run away!_


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2008)

well i'm out of the running for bunny-napping these two now. my bf got a sweet little blue otter nethie this weekend, so i have my own cutie snuggle bug!:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk (May 20, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> well i'm out of the running for bunny-napping these two now. my bf got a sweet little blue otter nethie this weekend, so i have my own cutie snuggle bug!:biggrin2:


Do I detect another Nethie blog in the making? :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 24, 2008)

Exactly one year ago today we made the drive to Winchester, Virginia to pick up our new little gray bunny. Happy gotcha day Billy! 

Here is a picture from May 23, 2007








And a picture from today:








Even though he's fully grown, Billy still has a baby face


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 24, 2008)

Today we clipped Billy and Ronnie's nails. I took the opportunity to snap some photos of both because I think they look cutest when they are upside down. As always, the bunnies were NOT amused. 


I'm no good at captioning pictures, so feel free to make your own captions! Here's some shots of Billy:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 24, 2008)

Ronnie began his disapprovals even before the nail clipping...he knew what was coming.







It didn't stop our plans:


























After we were done, Ronnie was still a little upset:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 24, 2008)

*LUCKY! I want one! *

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> well i'm out of the running for bunny-napping these two now. my bf got a sweet little blue otter nethie this weekend, so i have my own cutie snuggle bug!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 24, 2008)

*Let me think now, what exactly could I do to get even? maybe I shall pee on their pillows! or chew up their favorite shoes..... or maybe bite them at my first chance! They should be afraid......*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 24, 2008)

Hee hee, the disapproving looks are undeniable and so darn cute! Great pics of Ronnie! He's precious:inlove:.


----------



## Jess_sully (May 24, 2008)

The ones of Billy on his back are PRICELESS! You make me want to run out and get a nethie, even though I'm not too fond of them, lol.
SO cute!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 24, 2008)

>




Juliew19673 my bags are packed and I'll be waiting in my area for you to come get me, however we will still need to give 15% of my residuals of film/photo income to Little Bay Poo, but my disapproving looks will more than make up for the cost of saving me from this Hell".... 

"Ronnie juliew19673 here,am booking plane tickets for us both as we speak"..:run:

Also, Happy Gotcha Day Ronnie! - your so lucky to be SO loved and glad that you were "got" by the slaves that have you..


----------



## juliew19673 (May 24, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> "What The Hell?"


----------



## pinksalamander (May 24, 2008)

What have you done! You've stolen my ears!


----------



## Fancy355 (May 24, 2008)

I must say your guys are the cutest! Your video's are wonderful! I had to watch all of them. The nethies are just adorable. I've got to keep my eye out for one at the rabbit rescue.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

> Yes! I amTHE lap bun you need!!- come SAVE me!!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 28, 2008)

EEEeeeee!! ronnie and billy on their backs!!! too cute for words!!! i dont get it, billy is so hyper (right?) and you still manage to get him to lie quietly on his back? i haven't managed to do that with my bunnies, they kick and flip themselves over whenever i try, and i get the silent treatment from them after that lol!

to cut their nails, we need 2 people: my husband carries the bunny, while i cut the nails


----------



## Jenk (May 28, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> EEEeeeee!! ronnie and billy on their backs!!! too cute for words!!! i dont get it, billy is so hyper (right?) and you still manage to get him to lie quietly on his back? i haven't managed to do that with my bunnies, they kick and flip themselves over whenever i try, and i get the silent treatment from them after that lol!
> 
> to cut their nails, we need 2 people: my husband carries the bunny, while i cut the nails


Ditto for me and my hubby regarding the nail cutting.  

Ronnie and Billy are cute in the upright position; they're downright adorable when reclined. :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 28, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> EEEeeeee!! ronnie and billy on their backs!!! too cute for words!!! i dont get it, billy is so hyper (right?) and you still manage to get him to lie quietly on his back? i haven't managed to do that with my bunnies, they kick and flip themselves over whenever i try, and i get the silent treatment from them after that lol!
> 
> to cut their nails, we need 2 people: my husband carries the bunny, while i cut the nails


Hahaha! What you see with the still pictures is Billy "seemingly" calm and composed. But what is really going on is the kicking, flipping himself over, and general spazzing out that comes with nail clipping. He's gotten a little better with it over time so there are longer periods of calmness where I can actually work with cutting a few nails, but inevitably he will freak out at least 3 times during a session. It's definitely a two person job. 

The funny thing is Ronnie looks completely terrified in his pictures, but he is actually much better to work with than Billy...although maybe it's because he's scared stiff! Billy is more of an ANGRY bunny. He's very vocal. When we were finished clipping his nails he went into his cage, promptly stomped at us to let us know he was pissed, and then sat himself down in the back of the cage to fix his ruffled fur.


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 28, 2008)

oh yes! Yohji does that too! as though by holding him, we humans have defiled him in some horrible manner! he spends forever grooming himself after we put him down! :X


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

In case you didn't see it yet (even though it did state that they had your permission) Billy has a portrait on LOLbunnies.. 

http://lolbunnies.deviantart.com/art/Billy-Bunny-87045869



To cute - Billy the bunny Rockstar!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to know who did that!!!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 2, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> In case you didn't see it yet (even though it did state that they had your permission) Billy has a portrait on LOLbunnies..
> 
> http://lolbunnies.deviantart.com/art/Billy-Bunny-87045869
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool to have someone offer to do a portrait of Billy! I even ordered a couple of mugs with the print on it because I thought it would be a nice little keepsake. They should be coming in the mail in a few days  When they come in I'll have to get a picture of Billy sitting next to the Billy mug 

As a side note (and I'm probably only writing this because I'm a little frustrated today) my lovely mother expressed her feelings at my stupidity at letting someone make a portrait of Billy and putting prints up for sale. I was only trying to make small talk with her (as I'm constantly failing at engaging her in normal conversation without me coming out emotionally wounded). I thought the Billy portrait was a nice neutral, trivial topic to bring up. WRONG.

She told me not only should I be getting merchandise for free, but I should also have made the person who did the portrait PAY ME for the right to use Billy's likeness! I don't care about money...I only ever wanted people to enjoy watching my bunnies like I enjoy them, and I certainly never wanted to charge anyone for it! And no, she is not a business woman...this is just one example among hundreds where she felt the need to turn things around to make me feel stupid. I cannot remember a single time when she has been supportive of anything I've ever said or done. I'm sure there were times, but they are so outweighed by negativity that I can't recall them. ullhair: 

Ok, rant off.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

some Mothers can definetly be your worst critic; I bet she was treated the same by her Mother (usuall is a pattern as afew of my friends have your same problem)..

As for Billy, yes I wouldfeel it to be quite the compliment that someone wanted to do his portrait - he is that well known on youTube. Can't wait to see the photo of Billy next to the Billy Mug.. Kinda feel bad for Ronnie being left out - so perhaps I'll work on a Ronnie portrait - I can do stick figures pretty darn well!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2008)

Most people pay to have that done. An pay they do. Alot actually.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 3, 2008)

I took Ronnie outside this past Thursday and got some cute pictures of him but never got around to posting them, so I'll do that tonight. Since the bunnies are in an apartment, taking them outside essentially involves me stealing and transporting them so they can be in the safety of my parents' backyard. The thing is, neither bunny actually "enjoys" this so I've decided to make outside playtime an infrequent thing.

Billy and Ronnie are both terrified of birds. Ronnie does well with car rides but all the chirping birds put him in quite a state when we were out there. As a result, he's been scared of me and hiding under the table when I come to see him, for fear that I may take him hostage to see the dreaded birds again! He forgave me today though, and resumed his ritualistic circling and humping behaviors 

Off to resize the pics for posting


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 3, 2008)

Ronnie was angry that I kidnapped him and didn't want to come out of his carrier









He really didn't like when we removed the top of the carrier














But then he creeped out and enjoyed the grass


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 3, 2008)

Ronnie spent most of his time disapproving from under my chair














He's also a master at the pathetic bunny look








Look how small he is when seen from an aerial view. His dwarfism is really apparent here; as you can see his head appears to be 1/3 of his body.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor, skittish Ronnie. They're terrified of birds? Haha, that's funny. Snuff once thumped like crazy and started shaking while in his outdoor pen when there were 2 wild buns over 6 feet away from the pen:craziness, while Angel sat there like nothing was happening. Silly bunners!

Great pics! I love how you get so close up, I have a hard time with those:?.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are some pics of Ronnie standing up. Notice how stubby his front paws are :hearts






















He reminds me of the little Monopoly guy in this one...Rich Uncle Pennybags. He just needs a photoshopped monocle, top hat, and cane. First I'd need to learn how to use photoshop though 








That's all folks!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 3, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Poor, skittish Ronnie. They're terrified of birds? Haha, that's funny. Snuff once thumped like crazy and started shaking while in his outdoor pen when there were 2 wild buns over 6 feet away from the pen:craziness, while Angel sat there like nothing was happening. Silly bunners!
> 
> Great pics! I love how you get so close up, I have a hard time with those:?.


Yeah, I was thinking about the bird thing and figured that since Billy and Ronnie are so small, their breed must be more prone to being prey for birds so instinctually they are terrified of chirping sounds. That's my best guess for it. Billy even gets freaked out at the Discovery channel! 

Glad you liked the pictures . With my camera set on Macro (the little flower icon) it's actually a lot easier for me to get close ups than anything else. When I take the camera back a bit it has a tendency to repeatedly focus on the white gate behind the bunnies :X


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Poor, skittish Ronnie. They're terrified of birds? Haha, that's funny. Snuff once thumped like crazy and started shaking while in his outdoor pen when there were 2 wild buns over 6 feet away from the pen:craziness, while Angel sat there like nothing was happening. Silly bunners!
> ...



Sound about right as far as their breed and birds.

I'll have to try Macro, I have it but never used it:shock:. Thanks!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness! How precious! When you took the "roof" off...... he looks to be thinking "OMG! it's a tornado!" or "OMG! I think it's a pterodactyl!"

Definitely thinking of a nethie...... for ME!


----------



## Jenk (Jun 3, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Billy and Ronnie are both terrified of birds. Ronnie does well with car rides but all the chirping birds put him in quite a state when we were out there. As a result, he's been scared of me and hiding under the table when I come to see him, for fear that I may take him hostage to see the dreaded birds again!


That's _too_ funny! My Emma gets madder than a wet hen whenever she hears percussion (especially finger snapping or hand clapping). So why not a dislike for birds?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: :laugh:*


> "OMG! it's a tornado!" or "OMG! I think it's a pterodactyl!"








I had to put the two together - seirously LOL!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 4, 2008)

All this stuff about the bunnies being afraid of birds.......... ours are afraid of the ceiling fans if we put them on high! LOL! they were all afraid of them at first and hunkered down like Ronnie. I am just sure they think they are big birds.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 6, 2008)

Billy scares me sometimes. Once every 3 months or so he will hunch in his cage like he's in pain or very uncomfortable. The past two times he had stopped eating along with it and either stopped pooping or had soft poops. We pinpointed this to too much oatmeal and reduced the amount to one measured teaspoon per night. 

Since December he's been perfectly fine, but last night he had a little bout with gas or something. He was sitting uncomfortably in his cage...hunched with his butt slightly in the air. The weird thing is he was still eating and still pooping so I wasn't quite sure what was going on. 







After a while, I tried giving him some hay to eat. He started biting on the cage bars while carefully balancing a piece of hay in his mouth, so I took that as a sign that he was feeling better 







So anyhow, the bout with gas or whatever it was lasted 1 hour maybe 2, and then Billy came out to play. He started doing binkies on the bed again and looked like he felt a lot better.







I'm still not sure what happened, but we gave him very little oatmeal last night just in case. I may have to buy some of that pediatric gas medication that people have mentioned here so that I have it on hand in the future.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

Poor Billy! Funny I don't think I've ever seen you pet him before (not suggesting that you don't - he's just always moving)! Glad to see that he improved enough to give a binkie performance! 

Wish Icould get my bun to do the hay balance act to chew on the bars - that is SO funny!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 6, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Poor Billy! Funny I don't think I've ever seen you pet him before (not suggesting that you don't - he's just always moving)! Glad to see that he improved enough to give a binkie performance!
> 
> Wish Icould get my bun to do the hay balance act to chew on the bars - that is SO funny!!


Yeah, Billy is so difficult to pet! Been working on it for a while now with daily pettings, and lets just say he's gotten to the point where he TOLERATES it  If I pet him too long he will angrily push my hand out of the way with his face as if to say "Enough already!" I think the reason I could pet him while I was taking that video was because he wasn't feeling 100%, so he decided he'd rather tolerate the petting than put forth the effort to get rid of me


----------



## Jenk (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope that Billy's feeling more like himself now (i.e., even-keeled). 

Two particular aspects of the most-recent videos crack me up:

*1) *the music playing in the background (presumably from a video game?).

*2) *Billy picking up the piece of hay to return to chewing on the cage bars with it in his mouth.

Jenk


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it warm in the house? has it gotten warmer outside or something? He looks like he's hot. Bo lays like that with his butt in the air a bit when he feels good actually.

If we are scratching his back and he's laying on us..... he does that. It's like a cat arching their backs.

I think that he is hilarious that he balances his hay while he licks and chews the cage! and when he licks the bed after he flops LOL! what a goof!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Is it warm in the house? has it gotten warmer outside or something? He looks like he's hot. Bo lays like that with his butt in the air a bit when he feels good actually.
> 
> If we are scratching his back and he's laying on us..... he does that. It's like a cat arching their backs.
> 
> I think that he is hilarious that he balances his hay while he licks and chews the cage! and when he licks the bed after he flops LOL! what a goof!


It has gotten really warm out lately. I believe it was 87 yesterday, today is supposed to be 90, and as a result it's been a little warmer inside too. So it could have been that Billy was a little uncomfortable with the temperature change...I know when we first got him he had problems with sneezing due to the air conditioner blowing on his cage which means he's sensitive to temperature.

The fact that 1) we haven't changed his diet in the past few months and 2) he doesn't eat vegetables got me a little confused at how he could have gotten gas...so you're right in that it may not have been gas at all.



Jenk: Chris was playing Mario Galaxy (I think that's what it's called). I'm not really into the whole video game thing but I thought the music sounded funny too!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 7, 2008)

I bet he was cooling his tummy. That's how Bo and Tony lay on the bricks of the hearth if it's warm in the house. That _can_ be a sign of gas, but Billy doesn't look uncomfy - it's more of a content tummy plaster! LOL!


----------



## Haley (Jun 8, 2008)

One thing I wanted to mention re: gas...when Basil gets gas and I catch it very early on he's still always pooping and eating. Basil seriously never stops eating, even when he's sick. But I can feel gas bubbles in his tummy and he's pressing his belly, so I start with simethicone and belly rubs right away and he's fine in an hour. So it could begas that you caught early as well.

I love the new pics! I missed the Ronnie ones you posted before. This one is my absolute favorite:






He has the 'how dare you?' look down pat! lol


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope Billy is still feeling ok? That's odd how he sometimes just goes like that :?, poor little dude.

Just had to say, ohmygosh at Ronnies face, haha! He does that twisty mouth thing with bug eyes that Sakura does when she's feeling scared, so cute .


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I hope Billy is still feeling ok? That's odd how he sometimes just goes like that :?, poor little dude.
> 
> Just had to say, ohmygosh at Ronnies face, haha! He does that twisty mouth thing with bug eyes that Sakura does when she's feeling scared, so cute .


Yeah, Billy is doing well, thanks for asking!  He gets the occasional gas attack, but nothing too serious. We've been lucky to have two very healthy rabbits over the past year. 

I'll do a little update in this post too. Here's a couple of pictures of Billy with his Billy mugs. The story behind these is I was contacted by the webmaster of lolbunnies.com for permission to create a portrait of Billy. The finished portrait was made available as a print on deviantart.com and I decided to buy a couple of mugs for $12.95 each as keepsakes. 

I'd love to see the webmaster make portraits of other people's bunnies and give them a chance to buy little knick knacks with the prints on them because I think it's really neat idea. I'm not sure if they'd be up for doing something like that but I'd be really excited if they did! 

Here's Billy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

*LOLBunnies used a picture of Dallas and Teresa onthe site! 

I love your boys, I along with my guys and girl believe yours should come live with us.

My nethies have something to say. 


"I believe that humans should not stick the stupidflashy things in our face."








"So you need to work out your differences."








**"Talk about what bothers you. Than join forces."








"Let them know to back off."








"If that doesn't work...."








"Go get some back up. Lops have a pretty mean glare."











*


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh my! I was gonna say now I know why people say Nethies are so good at disapproval, but then you threw the lop in there! Something about the brow of lop eared bunnies makes disapprovals that much more potent 

The pictures of Teresa and Chibi together would be great as artwork and it really makes me wish that I knew how to draw! :X


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

I love the Billy and Billy Mug!! They really caught him to a "T"! Is Ronnie jealous? They should do a Ronnie disapproving mug - I'd buy that one myself..


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't think that artwork could capture the level of intense disapproval that Ronnie produces!  (Well there is this really awesome pet portrait artist who could definitely do it, but her prices are $600 and up...:shock. So, a Ronnie mug would have to be a photo mug...I'll most likely get one of those made at some point in the future.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey I just read it was Ronnies Birthday - so happy birthday Ronnie!!! What did you get him for his Bday? 

arty:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2008)

*This blog has officially been delcared a cuteness overload zone by the New Zealand Cuteness Detection Committee. Humans entering are warned to wear shades and squint, so as to avoid the full impact of the visual adorableness. You have been warned!*

:faint:


Edited to add, I want a Billy cup!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 9, 2008)

I am ashamed. I've not checked in here for ages...

:embarrassed:

And look at what I've missed! The recent pictures of Ronnie are just too cute! I love the ones where his ears have 'disappeared' lol.... I love them, I really do! Can you send them to me? Please?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 9, 2008)

Today was Ronnie's birthday, but he didn't seem to know








When the candle was brought out, he looked a little upset








As if he disapproved of getting older








The flame intrigued him








And he came in for a closer look








Lessons learned the hard way, Number 16: Bunnies aren't afraid of fire.







Poor Ronnie singed his whiskers on the birthday candle when he came over to inspect it. I pulled the cupcake away as soon as he poked his nose toward it, but too late for those whiskers. :embarrassed:The little guy didn't even know, and continued on with his business as if nothing had happened! I'm afraid Ronnie looks even more pathetic than usual, but the whiskers should grow back in time :?


More to come...


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2008)

If there was ever a bunny that reminded me of the sad donkey from Winnie the Pooh, Ronnie would be that bunny. He really brings out the maternal feelings in me .

Happy birthday Ronnie, remember to not try and be a fire breathing dragon next year.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 10, 2008)

So after our little mishap with the candle, Ronnie enjoyed some oatmeal and a bit of an apple chip (I have yet to find any other treats he likes).







Then he got to open his present








At first it looked like he was more interested in the wrapping paper than the gift








But then he tried out his new toy














And a final ultra-pathetic look complete with scorched whiskers


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 10, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RONNIE!!!*

OMG, he's protecting his new toy! How adorable!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 10, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RONNIE!!!*
> 
> OMG, he's protecting his new toy! How adorable!


LOL, we'd like you to think that's what he's doing...but what he's actually doing I will not say . I'm sure Pennie knows EXACTLY what Ronnie's up to


----------



## cheryl (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ronnie!

I loved the pictures of Ronnie..he's so so cute!....lol i had a little giggle with Ronnie and his special new toy....that is just so sweet and those scorched whiskers....silly Ronnie

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 10, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RONNIE!!!*
> ...


LOL! OK, nice edit factor going on in the pic, then, lol! Ronnie!:shock:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 13, 2008)

So I know I said I wasn't going to make another youtube video for a while...

Billy's been a really lazy bunny lately and has taken to flopping on the bed almost as much as he binkies on the bed. He's been overshooting a lot of flops and completely rolling over, which looks kinda funny. I had so much footage of bunny flops I decided to mess around and see how it would come out as a video. Pretty much any non-binky video is a breeze to edit, so I ended up finishing this one. It's the binky videos that drive me completely insane and make me say I'll never make another video again! 

So anyways, here's a short video of Billy flopping on the bed.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vpn4pTRI0E[/ame]


----------



## Haley (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL..Ronnie isnt neutered yet, is he? I can see the little wet spots here:






Iknow what he was doing with that new toy! 

I love the Billy video- your boys are so awesome!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 13, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> LOL..Ronnie isnt neutered yet, is he? I can see the little wet spots here:
> 
> Iknow what he was doing with that new toy!
> 
> I love the Billy video- your boys are so awesome!


Haha, Ronnie's been neutered for 9 months now but I swear they missed something when they did the operation! The wet spots are actually from him biting onto the stuffed animal to get a grip with his teeth. Since being neutered I don't think he's left any real wet spots, though I don't want to get close enough to his toys to tell :shock:

Glad you enjoyed the Billy video


----------



## BSAR (Jun 13, 2008)

That is so cute! Looks like he had a great time on his Birthday!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 18, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> If there was ever a bunny that reminded me of the sad donkey from Winnie the Pooh, Ronnie would be that bunny. He really brings out the maternal feelings in me .
> 
> Happy birthday Ronnie, remember to not try and be a fire breathing dragon next year.



OMG! You have summed up Ronnie perfectly! He is Eeryore! ROFL!!! Will always love Ronnie (and Billy too).. 

:roflmao:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *So I know I said I wasn't going to make another youtube video for a while...*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vpn4pTRI0E



These are words that should NEVER be stated on this Blog.. 

ALL video's and photos should be posted and let the fans/masses decide what should stay or go.. 

Loved the Videoof Billy and Happy Birthday Ronnie!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2008)

Ronnie! I'm appalled!:shock: Funny story! More pics would be great!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been a bit busy lately and haven't had a chance to take pictures of the bunnies, but I did take some time to put my previous footage of Ronnie's birthday together. I also took some footage of Billy that was cute, and made that into a short video.

I must admit that some of the videos I put together are inspired by "what do I think will be popular on youtube," or "what do other bunny people want to see." A prime example is the real energizer bunny...but there are others (if I rack my brain I could remember what I was thinking when I put them together). 

Anyhow, I think it's a lot more rewarding to make videos for me, without the pressure of "will other people like this?" If anyone else takes video of their bunny, I encourage you to use Windows Movie Maker or other editing software to preserve these memories. It's one thing to have a bunch of random clips that you may or may not watch in the future, and another thing entirely to put them into a condensed video that you will be able to enjoy for years down the road.

OK, enough rambling, here are two videos I've uploaded to youtube:

Ronnie's Birthday:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYHutp4w9ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYHutp4w9ck[/ame]


Billy the Blanket Nun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAzwqx52-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAzwqx52-c[/ame]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

How funny! That stuffed dog is the one my daughter has slept with since she was a toddler. I even bought a few more of them that are stuffed up in my closet in case hers ever gets lost or destroyed.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 1, 2008)

Some still shots from Billy's video, (I couldn't get my camera to focus fast enough to take actual stills, so I had to use video mode the whole time)


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 1, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> How funny! That stuffed dog is the one my daughter has slept with since she was a toddler. I even bought a few more of them that are stuffed up in my closet in case hers ever gets lost or destroyed.





Hahaha...yeah that stuffed animal is actually something a friend gave me as a gift a few years back. I was in college at the time and don't know why he thought I wanted a stuffed animal but I saved it in storage anyways . It was so soft I figured it'd be a nice re-gift for Ronnie...I think Ronnie likes it a little too much though


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

It definitely looks like he appreciates the gift.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 1, 2008)

Those 2 video's were so fantastic as you could have switched the sound tracks! Ronnie's video to "Sister Christian" (the lead singer lived down the block from me growing up - fun Pop Up video fact), would have been just as funny as Billy with the Nun look!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2008)

Love the vids! So cute and love the songs too! 

Nun Billy, haha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

Why BoB Needs a nethie!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 15, 2008)

Billy is a lazy bunny.







He still binkies and does bunny 500s, but he also seems more content to loaf in his cage. His binky sessions are shorter now, and consist of about five binkies followed by a flop. After a minute or two of being flopped on the bed, he will get up and do five more binkies, then flop. I've used this flop time as an opportunity to harass Billy by petting him 

Over the past month or so, I've been petting Billy daily to get him to be less skittish. His starting point can be seen in the "Cute, Not Cuddly" video I made a while back. At that time, I thought that if a bunny didn't want to be touched, I should leave them alone...which is what I did with Billy. He seemed to be more annoyed than scared when I reached out to pet him, but now I see that maybe I was reading him wrong. In actuality, I think he was scared that I was going to try to pick him up or hurt him so he'd shy away whenever I reached out my hand.

So after many days of reinforcing petting, Billy is finally at the point where he tolerates it. I took some video, mostly while he was flopped because it's easier for me to hold the camera still in one hand and pet him with the other that way. One funny thing that he does towards the end of the video is shove my hand out of the way when I put it in front of his face. As many of you know, if you put your hand in front of a rabbit's face it's like saying "groom me now," and the rabbit will often comply. But Billy either doesn't understand this concept or just plain doesn't like me, so he shoves me out of the way when I do this! He's a bossy bunny though, and has been known to shove people and objects when they are in his way 

Anyhoo, here's the video...and although I talk to the bunnies in the weirdest of voices while the camera is off, I wouldn't be able to handle listening to that on playback so I always make a conscious effort to be ever so quiet while filming :lipsrsealed:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 15, 2008)

Another thing I wanted to update is Billy's "talking." He has a tendency to move his mouth around sometimes and look like he's talking, but of course no sound comes out. Sometimes I compensate by making cheep cheep noises for him when he does this. I was finally able to get a video of him doing this, close up and at a good angle. And what Billy is really doing is sticking out his tongue, but from above or eye level it looks like he's "talking." The whole sticking out his tongue thing goes along well with Flashy's theory that Billy is "tasting the air" to get a better sense of his environment. Here's a video:


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2008)

Aww Billy is such a handsome boy! 

In the one where he nudges your hand away, it's as if he's saying "no, I will not groom you! how dare you!" lol My Max does that to me sometimes too.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

i can't beleive he did that to his poor toy! Jamie does it too:shock::grumpy:

cuuuuute piccies! i just love nethies:inlove:


----------



## myheart (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay...! I am no longer allowing myself to watch Billy videos before bed!!! :X

I ran across your thread in the past and absolutely enjoyed Billy's videos. I love the one posted in your thread where he is running around on the bed, as usual, runs up on top of the pillows and does the roll-down. Made me laugh so hard!!!!!!

Last night when I logged in, your thread was at the top, so I decided to see what was new and to catch any new videos. I totally ended up getting my Billy-fix along with a few of Ronnie's videos. (BTW...Happy Birthday Ronnie!!!!!)

I always use my cell phone for the alarm because I do not have an outlet near the night stand ....old house with few outlets. So this morning my alarm goes off and I must have been out of it because I couldn't recognize the sound at first. Then it dawned on me that the phone was ringing so I picked it up, opened it up to turn make it stop, and closed it again. Then I thought, "Who could be calling me? It's still dark out...." Then I felt bad because I knew at that point I had just hung up on Billy. :?I was sad about missing himand angry with myself for not taking his call. So I started to wait for him to call back. I knew he would because I watched all of his videos and enjoyed them all. I just wanted to tell him that he is so cool and that he could come over for a while to play. Then the snooze alarm went off and I thought, "I knew he would call back!" That was when I finally woke up enough to remember it was the alarm to get up and get bunnerscleaned upbefore I head to work.

So if Billy ever decides he need to chat I will PM him my number. I just hope I didn't have any Ronnie dreams during the night :shock:. I shudder to think what they would have been about. He is one rude little man!!!! I thought myPatrick was bad, but Ronnie really has a fixation. Such a guy...!

Just one question.... Does your bed ever stay made?!!! I have never seen anybunny so excited to be dancing on the bed. Billy is on my bunny nabbing list, just in case he is missing some time....

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 16, 2008)

myheart, that is so funny! I WISH Billy had a little voice so he could talk on the phone...that'd be the day :laugh: I know Ronnie would sound like Barry White, but Billy would be more of a male diva type. 

As for the bed, Billy is such a fastidious little guy, he has even been known to straighten out the comforter if there are too many lumps in it. :sweep I'm not quite sure why he likes dancing on there so much, but I think it has to do with the softness of it because he also dances on fleece blankets if they are on the floor. I SO want to put him on a king sized bed to see what he would do!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 16, 2008)

Nail clipping day comes once every two months. Ronnie was a good bunny, and hardly made a fuss. Here he is with freshly clipped nails:







Billy, on the other hand, does NOT like to be picked up! He staged an escape before I even got to clip any nails. We rounded him back up and got the job done, but he was not amused:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a question for you, regarding holding your bunnies on their backs. Do they ever curl their feet up near there faces? Sakura does this and is the only bun I have had do it, so was wondering if it was a nethie thing...proably isn't, she's just neurotic haha!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 16, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I have a question for you, regarding holding your bunnies on their backs. Do they ever curl their feet up near there faces? Sakura does this and is the only bun I have had do it, so was wondering if it was a nethie thing...proably isn't, she's just neurotic haha!



Hah, yeah they do this quite often...they are so flexible! :biggrin2: They kinda curl up like a little baby and you have to straighten them back out. I just thought it was a regular bunny thing because I haven't had any other breeds. So it's a Nethie thing then?


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 17, 2008)

Oohhh goodness!! Too too too cute!! And - a bunny who likes his present?? Wow, impressive :shock: Happy belated birthday Ronnie!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've figured out your problem with both Billy and Ronnie. Its not that you can't figure out their needs or wants -its that your a slow human and Billy HAD to relent to be petted as he has now figured out this is what YOU need... 

Bun's mustgetSO exhausted waiting for us Humans to get on board with their needs, I think Billy finally just "gave in" some to make you happy and perhaps stop pointing the camcorder at him all of the time (which contractually you cannot do as you have "signed" the contract through yoUTube and RO to provide the masses with Billy/Ronnie video's until 2020)..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 17, 2008)

Great pics and vids! Good boy Ronnie with nail clipping! Hope he got treats.

Now Billy, it's okay. Poor baby. Hee hee. They're so adorable!:inlove:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 17, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I've figured out your problem with both Billy and Ronnie. Its not that you can't figure out their needs or wants -its that your a slow human and Billy HAD to relent to be petted as he has now figured out this is what YOU need...



LOL Julie, I think you're right about this one! Billy does have that "Fine, I'll _tolerate_ you petting me...but just enough to please you" look about him


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 17, 2008)

I just want to smoosh Ronnie because he is soooo cute! And so is Billy! I love myHeart's dream about Billy calling, that sounds so much like the type of dream I would have. Also, I think I recognize that look of intense displeasure Billy is giving the camera while being held on his back...


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, just like Myheart, I maybe watching too many Billy/Ronnie videos before bed. This summer we are taking a vacation to Lake Superior Provincial Park in Ontario Canada and staying at a camp ground called Rabbit Blanket Lake. Everytime I think about it all I can picture is this:






When I should be picturing this:





Is there a support group for this?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh Shiloh, I opened up the blog and for a split second thought "I don't remember taking such a cute picture of one of my bunnies," then realized it was Tallulah! She was such an adorable little girl and definitely the cutest lop and maybe even the cutest bunny I have ever seen :hearts

kirst3buns: LOL, a Rabbit Blanket Lake? That's awesome! I'd definitely be picturing Billy with his blanket too


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 24, 2008)

Billy's binkies consist of many different maneuvers. I was able to gather enough clips to put together a video showing some of the different moves he does. Originally, I had titles on the clips, but Windows Movie Maker is so limited on title displays that I took them out. If you watch the video on youtube, you can find a breakdown of the types of binkies in the description sidebar. 

I really wish there were actual names for these binkies, but I couldn't find any! So I had to make them up myself as you'll see if you read the youtube description. 

Here's the video:

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/ciQxccQNTRo[/flash]


And also the link if you want to go directly to the youtube page:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciQxccQNTRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciQxccQNTRo[/ame]


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The bunny flop at the end - KILLED it!!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 24, 2008)

:clapping:AWESOME!!!!! Love the flops at the end too :biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, Billy has sooo much energy. Chock that up to being a nethie. Is your sweet Ronnie this energetic too?

He even flops with exuberance! :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 24, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Is your sweet Ronnie this energetic too?



Ronnie actually has more energy than Billy, but in a different way. Ronnie never sleeps, is always ready to come out of his cage, and constantly runs circles around my legs. He also runs bunny laps if given enough room. The weird thing is I've never seen Ronnie binky...only a small head twitch


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow. They must be a handful. I'd like to get a nethie someday... when I don't have a landlady to appease  I would've expected Billy to be the one binkying, from the way you describe him. 

I can't wait until Flynn binkies.


----------



## myheart (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh nooooooo!!!! I watched the latest Billy video right before bed again! This video is awesome! I love all of the names you gave each of his moves. Each one was easy to pick out and say, "That name totally fits that move..." I love the first Catapult move, I think,you have in slow motion!!! Totally caught me by surprise. He does so much kicking and that move just made me catch my breath and hope for the perfect landing without harm. You do such great work with all of the videos and you couldn't have picked a better subject than Billy. **Applause**

I will just have to start logging in earlier in the day, cause I know Billy is going to try to call me again tomorrow... lol

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL myheart, that still cracks me up! I'll be waiting for the report on your newest Billy dream  Although I find that when I am consciously telling myself "I just saw such and such, now I'm going to dream about it," it NEVER happens


----------



## myheart (Jul 25, 2008)

No Billy dream!!! I was so sad about not having a Billy dream this morning and just having to get up for work. I was actually looking forward to Billy calling... He is such a neat little guy that I will put him on my bunny-nabbing list so he and I will be able to sit around all day talking about stuff. Maybe he will let me in on his secrets for all of his moves and stunts. He absolutely takes my breath away...

Maybe you should try to publish all of the names of his moves as there are no known names available. Might not make you million, and maybe no other bun in the world does these moves, but perhaps Billy could start a bunny-workout class to get some of the lazier bunnies moving (like my two).

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah, well I guess you'll have a Billy dream when you least expect it . I'm far too lazy to try to publish anything, but hopefully the video will become more popular and shed some light on the different binky moves 
*


myheart wrote: *


> and maybe no other bun in the world does these moves



This got me thinking...and I was also thinking about this yesterday: Does Billy really have more elaborate binky sessions than other bunnies? Or am I just the crazy camera lady who happens to document said binkies more than other pet owners?


----------



## myheart (Jul 25, 2008)

You do have to admit that Billy is a bit over the top... in a good way. It would be interesting to know if Nethies are the only ones who have this characteristic or if this is unique to Billy. Maybe he was an acrobat or a karate expert in his past life and knows when the spotlight is on him. Maybe it was just fate that brought the two of you together...Do you think a past bunny picked Billy out for you, or didBilly pick you?

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 25, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Maybe it was just fate that brought the two of you together...Do you think a past bunny picked Billy out for you, or didBilly pick you?



Oh god...when we got him I was the impatient "I WANT A BUNNY NOW" person. He was the only bunny that was available that wasn't black (black was too dark and plain for my taste), so we immediately put him on reserve online without even meeting him, and paid the deposit. 

When we went to pick him up I saw that he was a feisty little guy, trying to bite the breeder and making the breeder flinch in fear. When I saw that I got excited because I knew he was biting out of frustration from being locked up in that cage all day. He was gonna be a big bundle of energy, which is just what I wanted. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2008)

No, most other bunnies dont binky even half that much! Hes a crazy binky bunny! I have 6 (one who is a netherland) and none of them come close to doing binkies like that!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

My binky machines are was going to list but they all are. Even Apple and Ringo. The best one would be Elvis. Him and Billy would have fun.:biggrin2:













This is mild crazy run for her...


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2008)

MORE bunny binky videos? 
Oh my! :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 26, 2008)

Hah, I think I saw Elvis do one of the "I'm being a troublemaker" binkies. Billy is good at those 

And Apple...how sweet is that? I saw her try to change directions a few times, only to give in and go with the flow. :rabbithop

You should edit all your binky clips together...Billy says we need more binky videos out there


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

*No idea how. Though I will be posting a thread soon.... I will come link it if anything.*

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> You should edit all your binky clips together...Billy says we need more binky videos out there


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

Camcorders


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *No idea how. Though I will be posting a thread soon.... I will come link it if anything.*



I can only help if you have a PC because I don't know how to use a Mac. All of the following information is for a PC.

Editing a video is quite simple if you're working with digital camera video footage because that will already be on your computer in icon form (just like pictures). If you are using a camcorder, then you'd need to figure out how to get the videos onto your computer first, which I'm not too familiar with.

First step would be to see if your computer has Windows Movie Maker installed...and if not, download it for free online:

For Windows XP:

http://www.download.com/Windows-Movie-Maker-Windows-XP-/3000-13631_4-10165075.html

For Vista:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=d6ba5972-328e-4df7-8f9d-068fc0f80cfc&displaylang=en


Then, type "windows movie maker tutorial" in youtube search to find some video tutorials. Watch a little bit of a tutorial on youtube to get the basics of:
Importing video files
trimming clips
saving movie files (this is important because saving a "project" will save the work you've done but you have to save a "movie" to have a .WMV file playable on your computer)
 This is all you will need to get started. Then dive in, play around with the program, and have fun! The best way to learn is by starting simple. Once you get the hang of the basics you can start doing more complicated things with the program, but that's absolutely not needed in the beginning


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 29, 2008)

Billy is a curious bunny








At times, he has the air of a prince and can be very demanding








Today, Billy requested my services as a human elevator








He complained that his cage wasn't big enough. He wanted access to the roof.














Billy enjoyed exploring his newfound territory

































The elevator grew tired of waiting, and pleaded for Billy to come down







After returning to ground level, Billy continued to jump onto the elevator in hopes that it would take him to the roof again. But the elevator seemed to be out of service. :X He nudged and nipped, but nothing could get the elevator to work. For the rest of the night, Billy was an angry bunny :grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Billy can come live with me and I'll get him a personal, 24 hour elevator! :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Billy can come live with me and I'll get him a personal, 24 hour elevator! :biggrin2:




LOL Pennie! I'm sure he'd love that :biggrin2:. The more slaves the better


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmmm.... this is why you need a dog... like a great dane... so that he can be trained to be a doggy elevator at Billy's whim... and so I can get my fill of excellent great dane shots 
I do love your pictures.
how is that new camera working out for you?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 29, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> how is that new camera working out for you?




It's a lot nicer than the old one, but even with a DSLR you still need good conditions to get good pictures. Lighting is a big problem for me because the apartment is poorly lit, so I get some blurry shots and some where the white balance is off. However, I am really enjoying the amount of control that I have over my pictures now! 

Here are some of the features I like:

Custom white balance setting. You take a picture of a white piece of paper and the camera figures out the white balance based on how the light is reflecting off of the paper. This comes in handy when you have weird lighting that doesn't fall into one of the pre-existing white balance settings.
Control over shutter speed. With enough light in the room, a fast shutter speed reduces blur to zero. If I had enough light I could catch a mid binky no problem...I think I need to go out and buy some spotlights or something 
Takes pictures quickly. No 3 second focus lag on this camera!
Continuous 2.5 frames per second shooting mode. This would be good for catching action shots. My old camera didn't have this feature.
The battery only takes 90 minutes to charge fully, and lasts for days of shooting. My old camera's battery took 4 hours to charge and lasted for only a few hours!
That's all I can think of for now. Overall I have way more pictures in focus than I did with my old camera. Of course I'm still really picky so of the 200 pictures I've taken so far there's only one that I really like.


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 29, 2008)

haha! My 2 use me as an elevator too. They like to climb aboard usually when I'm sweeping out their bottom level and wait for me to "lower" them to the ground. If I don't do it in a timely fashion, Alaska will start digging in my hair. Sad part is they could get down on their own....just hop down 2 levels and there you are. Guess they just see it as part of my slave duties :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Jul 31, 2008)

After looking at the still shots you have posted of Billy, I have come to the conclusion that he would look perfect with Princess Katie of Poofy Underpants (aka my foster bun). Both have attitude and beautiful coats... What a pair!!!!:biggrin2:BTW I asked Katie about having Billy over, and she that would be great. She is more than willing to share her penthouse apartment.

Could you ask Billy where the video is of him where he rolls down the pillow and just lays there recovering from the fun? I thought it was in one of your posts, not on youtube. I wanted to show the video to a few friends, but can't seem to find it. No one believes me when I try to describe Billy. :?I love all of his videos, but that is the one that hooked me right from the moment I watched it.

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 31, 2008)

myheart, I was actually looking at your blog on Katie the other day and thinking "That's what Billy would look like if he was a Jersey Wooly." It's always neat to see bunnies of the same color in different breeds. Then I kept reading and saw she was a princess just like Billy. I think if they met up they would be fighting for diva status 

Sometimes I post videos to my photobucket account if they are raw, unedited footage. I think the one you are talking about is when Billy overshoots a flop, lays there confused for a second and then gets up again. It was the first time he did this, and I was really excited to get it on video! Since then, he's misflopped about 10 more times...he loses control over his lower limbs and always gets very confused when they end up on the other side of him. 

Here's the video I think you are talking about...let me know if it's the wrong one though:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 31, 2008)

Billy has a tiny face. Since I've only seen a handful of bunnies in my life, I'm not sure how common this is among them. I remember taking him to the vet to get neutered and having them remark "What a tiny head he has!" 

My old camera was incapable of capturing how small Billy's head is because it would distort images wider for some reason. I just remember thinking everytime I took a picture, "This isn't what Billy looks like!" 

So finally, with this new camera I've gotten a few pictures of Billy's tiny face :biggrin2:. I'm still struggling with white balance and focus issues, but I figured I'd post these few pictures since my blog got bumped up anyways. 





















Edited to add one last picture:


----------



## myheart (Jul 31, 2008)

I love all of the new pics. I also bought a DSLR and am still playing with the focus issue. Yes, these new pics of Billy really do show him as being a bit smaller than your other pics prior to the new camera.

I agree with you, Katie and Billy might not get along a well as we would like, but Billy can still come over for a visit any time he wants. The next time hecalls I will bring that up to him... 

Sorry, but that is still not the video I was looking for. Billy was busy doing all of his running around on the bed, but it was the first time I ever saw him run across the top of the pillows. The first run went successfully, but the second run ended with him doing a roll over down the left-side pillow. Then he just laid there on his side like he had to comprehend what just happened and decide if it was fun or not. The last part of the video was him getting up and finishing his run like nothing happened. He laid at the base of the pillow for so long that I thought he had hurt himself--it was most suspenseful!!!

myheart


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww he does have a little tiny head! He is so cute. Im in love with Billy.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 31, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Sorry, but that is still not the video I was looking for. Billy was busy doing all of his running around on the bed, but it was the first time I ever saw him run across the top of the pillows. The first run went successfully, but the second run ended with him doing a roll over down the left-side pillow. Then he just laid there on his side like he had to comprehend what just happened and decide if it was fun or not. The last part of the video was him getting up and finishing his run like nothing happened. He laid at the base of the pillow for so long that I thought he had hurt himself--it was most suspenseful!!!
> 
> myheart



Hmmmm...I've taken so many individual video clips of Billy (literally thousands) that your summary isn't jogging my memory :?. I'll see if I can figure it out, but in the meantime you are welcome to look through my photobucket account to check if it's in there somewhere. This link should take you to the video portion of my album:

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj7/littlebaypoo/?mediafilter=videos

Other than that, the only places I've uploaded things were to the regular youtube account and a few random ones to this youtube account:

http://www.youtube.com/littlebaypoo


Anyhow, I hope this helps to straighten out what clip it is! Now I'm gonna be racking my brain trying to figure it out too...I hate mysteries! 


~Robin


----------



## myheart (Jul 31, 2008)

What ever you do, please don't tell me I made it up...Oh, I know I saw it because that was the video that made me fall in love with the little guy. 

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 31, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> What ever you do, please don't tell me I made it up...



No, not at all. I've watched so many clips to edit stuff together though, that they've all become one big jumble to me . I see Billy dash across the pillows, binky, flop, loaf on the bed, rinse repeat every day...and after a while it all just seems like the same old stuff. So when you describe a clip, the description fits pretty much every binky session in my memory bank :?. 

But yeah, I often have the same thing happen where I remember something but I don't know what it's from. Then I make the mistake of asking my brother if he remembers the same thing, and he accuses me of making it up! :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't anyone get ANY ideas....... Billy is MINE! he just lives in another state for now cause_ someone_ won't send him to Indiana.

:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Aug 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Don't anyone get ANY ideas....... Billy is MINE! he just lives in another state for now cause_ someone_ won't send him to Indiana.
> 
> :biggrin2:


You aren't talking to me are you Bo B?!!!! Billy did try to call me you know...


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow! Did my favorite TV show go off the air for the season?Are we on hiatus? Don't know HOW many months since a video of Billyy or aRonnie photo shoot was to be had?! Calling NBC now to figure out WHO to complain too!

Miss them :inlove:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 15, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Wow! Did my favorite TV show go off the air for the season?Are we on hiatus? Don't know HOW many months since a video of Billyy or aRonnie photo shoot was to be had?! Calling NBC now to figure out WHO to complain too!
> 
> Miss them :inlove:


LOL! Nooooooo...no more updates! I'm tired 

Ever since I got an entry level DSLR, I've put my video-capable digital camera aside...so no new clips . The only problem with the new camera is it's a lot harder to use than I thought it would be! I'm still at the stage where I'm having fits over learning to get proper white balance, and I haven't even begun to learn about the other settings :?

Hopefully I'll get some decent pictures in the near future and put them up, along with a few entry level things I'm learning about picture taking . I think the problem is that I expect so much out of the camera and I'm hesitant to post my newbie level photos. I make my camera look really bad! :biggrin2:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Aug 15, 2008)

*I can't really get the white balance setting right on my camera either.. have you tried shooting RAW files? at first i thought it would be too cumbersome, what with all the post processing required,etc.. but once i started, i've never shot in JPEG again, unless the lighting is really good.

I normally shoot the buns at night, that's the only time i'm home on weekdays, and that's the only time they're doing something other than sleeping  so all of their pictures have the ugly orange-tint.

with RAW files, i can easily bring the white balance back to normal.. i use Lightroom, and Photoshop CS3. Post processing actually doesn't take that long.. i usually just adjust the white balance, curves, and a little colour balance if the picture still has a bit of an orange tint. its fun!

p/s: love all your videos & pics!

Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> LOL! Nooooooo...no more updates! I'm tired
> 
> Ever since I got an entry level DSLR, I've put my video-capable digital camera aside...so no new clips . The only problem with the new camera is it's a lot harder to use than I thought it would be! I'm still at the stage where I'm having fits over learning to get proper white balance, and I haven't even begun to learn about the other settings :?
> 
> Hopefully I'll get some decent pictures in the near future and put them up, along with a few entry level things I'm learning about picture taking . I think the problem is that I expect so much out of the camera and I'm hesitant to post my newbie level photos. I make my camera look really bad! :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 15, 2008)

somebunny: I did read up on RAW files a few weeks ago and took a couple of pictures that way, but I never got to figuring out how to process the photos. From what I understand I have to find an extra download specific to the Nikon D40 so I can convert the photos in Photoshop. I have a friend that can help me figure all that stuff out...I just have to stop putting it off and actually try it 

I guess I wanted to do a couple of simpler techniques before I switched over to taking photos in RAW. The first was changing my lightbulbs from compact fluorescent to incandescent because I thought it might be easier for the camera to handle. Well, that didn't work so I went out and bought a gray card to get a proper custom white balance. While the gray card made the white balance a little more accurate, it still wasn't correct. 

So yeah...I guess my remaining option is to try RAW!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Aug 16, 2008)

LBP, I'm using a nikon too!  Unfortunately, RAW files from nikons are in the NEF format, which is not recognised by photoshop (took me a while to figure that out! I thought there was something wrong with my photoshop, lol!).. that's how I ended up with Lightroom.. Lightroom is able to read NEF files, and using Lightroom, I save those files in the DNG format, which can then be read by Photoshop. I think there may be updates to Photoshop which enables it to read NEF files.. 

Lightroom is very user friendly. However, I still need to use Photoshop because for some reason, photos which I edit using Lightroom somehow show up with significant color difference when I view them with other photo-viewing programs. there is less difference when i edit with Photoshop.. I don't know why.. I'm not really good with all these stuff, I still have so much to learn lol!

Oh, when I was looking for white balance cards, I found these: http://www.rawworkflow.com/products/whibal/index.html they were recommended by a number of people. I haven't purchased them yet.. shooting in RAW works for me at the mo


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 16, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info! That'll save me a few steps when figuring out what program to use for the conversions. Hopefully I can find some photoshop updates for the compatibility issue


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 19, 2008)

OK so I understand no new photos or video's are coming our way - but what about a "blog" update about Ronnie and Billy? Miss them so...  Throw a morsel to the fans..


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 19, 2008)

Sakura would like an update too!

She even has a kiss for her favourite ND cousins .


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL! Yeah...I've been bad about updating this blog. You guys really crack me up with your requests  LOVE the picture of Sakura :biggrin2:

Ok, ok...I'm getting off my lazy butt and uploading some pictures. Everybunny is doing well. Things are pretty much same old same old. Ronnie thinks I'm made of treats so he binkies towards me every time I enter the room, and then climbs all over me looking for bits of apple chip. I'm bad and I always give in, but I make sure not to give him too much sugar 







It's become really hard to get pictures of Ronnie because he's either climbing on me for treats or running away from me to hide under the table, but once in a while I can get a picture of him lounging or sitting.














Billy has been getting lazier and lazier over the past months. He still does binky routines but he incorporates more and more bunny flops every time! 







Billy also has a fixed sleep schedule and it's really difficult to get him out of his cage any time before 8 pm. I can pet him in his cage now, and he even lowers his head for pets. If I try to put my hand in front of his face for grooming, he will sometimes lower his head down further so that I have to continue petting him.







Billy is a lot easier to take pictures of than Ronnie because he's used to the camera and all the attention.







Here he is munching on some hay:








That's all for now, but I do have some binky pictures that I need to upload and resize on photobucket before I post them to my blog. Unfortunately they all have major red eye because I had to use flash due to poor indoor lighting, and I'm too lazy to go into photoshop and fix it . I'll post those later today.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 19, 2008)

Absolute perfection, I really needed a smile today, thank you! I wish I could go back in time, unspay Sakura, take her over there and un-neuter Ronnie and let them have at it, lol! They'd have the most goofiest looking offspring. Unfortunatly I think Sakura would eat poor little Ronnie for breakfast .

Ronnie has such a huge mouth , and Billy has such a small one, Ronnie looks likea grumpy old man and Billy is the effeminate hairdresser type I think.

Your pictures are looking good, do you keep larger versions online anywhere I could have a look at? I just got a new camera too but it's not a nice DSLR, just a point'n'shoot jobby but it's hard for me to use since my last one.

Edit: do you know how much Billy and Ronnie weigh?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 20, 2008)

lol, yeah Billy is really effeminate. And I don't think Ronnie would be phased at all by Sakura...no matter how many times Billy growls, stomps, or tries to bite him through the cage bars, Ronnie still goes back to bother him . He must be used to aggressive females from his stud days at the breeders .

I have a Flickr account where some larger versions of my pictures can be seen by clicking on the magnifying glass above the image, but I think I've only uploaded 2 DSLR pictures to my Flickr account. Hopefully when I get the colors right I will start to upload more there...most of mine have a yellow glow due to the incandescent and compact fluorescent lighting so I didn't upload them. My Flickr page is here:

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


My last bundle of photos was shot in RAW mode + Basic JPG. Now that I have some RAW files I'm just waiting for a friend to come over and load the appropriate Photoshop plugin so I can open my Nikon files. Then I'll be able to fix all the weird colors I get from the lightbulbs 

About weighing the bunnies...I was a newbie and bought an expensive scale meant for weighing envelopes for mailing, and it ended up being way too small for the bunnies. Billy only weighed 1.8 pounds when I last weighed him, but that was over a year ago when he was only 4 months old! Haven't gotten around to getting a cheap food scale from Wal-mart so don't have their current weights.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 20, 2008)

To get binky pictures, at first I tried to set a fast shutter speed. With horrible lighting the camera couldn't absorb enough light during the split second the shutter was open, and I'd end up with very dark or pitch black pictures. If I set the shutter at a slower speed to get adequate light, it was too slow and the pictures ended up blurry.

A lot of people take these kinds of pictures outdoors where they have plenty of natural light for the camera to use. I'm not sure of a cheap fix for taking motion stopping pictures indoors. I've seen a few small scale photoshoots of fruits being dropped in water using a speedlight. A speedlight is an external flash unit that you can synchronize with your camera, but speedlights cost hundreds of dollars and I'm cheap.

So for now, I just used the auto setting on my camera which utilizes the camera's built in flash. The pictures have really bad red eye and the colors are pretty weird, but at least I can see some binkies! 



















































This one is a mid-flop:


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>





> "HOW DARE YOU KEEP ME FROM MY FANS!!!!"





> "YOU COULD HAVE HAD MORE APPLE TREATS FOR ME HUMNAN!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update - have missed both Ronnie and Billy..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that I totally loved Billy's Ballet on youtube. (Found the link on one of the old Archive posts)

That was fantastic!


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote:*







It's become really hard to get pictures of Ronnie because he's either climbing on me for treats or running away from me to hide under the table, but once in a while I can get a picture of him lounging or sitting.














Billy has been getting lazier and lazier over the past months. He still does binky routines but he incorporates more and more bunny flops every time! 







Billy also has a fixed sleep schedule and it's really difficult to get him out of his cage any time before 8 pm. I can pet him in his cage now, and he even lowers his head for pets. If I try to put my hand in front of his face for grooming, he will sometimes lower his head down further so that I have to continue petting him.







Billy is a lot easier to take pictures of than Ronnie because he's used to the camera and all the attention.







Here he is munching on some hay:








That's all for now, but I do have some binky pictures that I need to upload and resize on photobucket before I post them to my blog. Unfortunately they all have major red eye because I had to use flash due to poor indoor lighting, and I'm too lazy to go into photoshop and fix it . I'll post those later today.






CUTENESS OVERLOAD CUTENESS OVERLOAD :faint:


----------



## myheart (Aug 21, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Man....!!! I wish I had an index finger so I could dial the phone!!!!!


myheart


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG. Billy's chipmunk cheeks just kill me every time. :biggrin2::biggrin2: Love his new photos!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind and funny responses :biggrin2:. I do enjoy reading them all but I am so lazy when it comes to responding to posts! Bah I'm turning into a forum "lurker"


----------



## myheart (Aug 24, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Thanks everyone for your kind and funny responses :biggrin2:. I do enjoy reading them all but I am so lazy when it comes to responding to posts! Bah I'm turning into a forum "lurker"



Nooooooo..... Not a lurker.....!!!!! 

BTW I absolutely love the DSLRpics of Billy in mid-air. I am so jealous that you are so far ahead of me on learning to use the darn thing. The only problem is that I will have no one to take action shots of once Katie gets adopted. Patch and Luna are too lazy and don't binkie anymore. Hmmmm...might need_ my_ Billy to visit for practice time....:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Striker (Aug 24, 2008)

I love your videos.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, myheart . I've found this camera to be difficult to use, but I'm learning slowly and taking breaks in between. I don't really like the fact that I have to use flash to get enough light for those indoor action shots. It produces horrible red eye, but barring me spending a fortune on camera accessories I'm not sure what else I could do to get proper lighting!  Oh and Billy is slowly getting lazier...I think eventually he'll be at the point where binkies are few and far between. It must be an age thing.

Striker, thanks...glad you like the videos!


----------



## Striker (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry to here about Billy's lack of binkies. He might get nice and calm maybe to the point him and Ronnie can be in the same area. Poor little Ronnie, all he wants to do is say hi ,but Billy doesn't think so.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL, yeah Ronnie is always trying to get at Billy. I'm not sure if Ronnie is looking for a friend or another thing to hump :shock:. Billy, being the scaredy-cat that he is will growl and stomp at Ronnie to keep him away. I think most of Billy's aggression is out of fear :hiding:


----------



## Striker (Aug 24, 2008)

Sunny grunts a lot, like when im trying to pick him up or when its time for him to go back to the cage. He doesn't hump things (that i know of) and he 

doesnt run around people in circles. That has to be the wierdest thing i have eve seem on youtube and when he tried to hump you.:shock:I didn't think Billy was the affraid i thought he just wanted to kill ronnie. Does ronnie do those wierd little flops or binkies or does he just hump people and run around them?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 24, 2008)

Ronnie pretty much runs circles, tries to hump me, gets tired and flops over. This is a learned behavior for him because he was a breeder bunny for two years before we got him, so it's all he knew how to do. Neutering didn't stop the behavior since it was learned instead of hormone based. 

I've seen Ronnie do small binkies which are mostly just a head twitch while running toward me, and if I get it on video you can't even tell that he's binkying. He usually binkies toward me for treats, and when treat time is done he resorts to his humping behaviors again :?. It doesn't bother me and I find it more comical than anything. 

And Billy is definitely afraid of Ronnie (among a million other things). Half the time I don't even know what scares Billy, I just see him dart off into his cage. He probably wants to kill Ronnie, but I think the primary reason behind that is fear, secondary is jealousy. Basically Billy tries to act tough but when push comes to shove, he runs away. So he'd probably start a fight with Ronnie, get scared and run off. That actually happened in September of last year, but since then we've successfully kept them separate with no skirmishes.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 24, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture! Look at his face! I laughed out loud when I first saw this and my boyfriend sighed and said "Billy?"






I demand a larger version so I can have it as my wallpaper, pleeeaaaaase?

I am so glad there is someone else on here with nethies who loves taking pictures , I take hundreds of Sakura a day but I can never get enough ND goodness.

I also like how his fur looks in that picture, the way it looks on his chest reminds me so much of Sakura.

I want to steal your rabbits so badly I could cry :grumpy:.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 24, 2008)

Hahaha :laugh:

Ok I've uploaded that one to my Flickr account where you can click the magnifying glass to view the larger version. 

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

For some reason it's still not the original size, so if you want an even larger version let me know and I can email it or something. A note about that picture: it was taken in RAW mode and JPEG basic...I am still waiting to get a copy of Photoshop CS3 to open the RAW files, it's just a matter of me reminding my friend to actually give me the program next time I'm there (I've forgotten twice so far :X). So the photo on Flickr and my blog is JPEG basic which supposedly loses a lot of detail or something. I'm not sure how big the difference is since I'm currently unable to load the RAW files, but when I get that sorted out I'll start uploading the higher quality images


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Teresa has told me that she believes that Ronnie and Billy must come live with her.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Teresa has told me that she believes that Ronnie and Billy must come live with her.


If it were up to him I bet Ronnie would go in a heartbeat . But Billy is too much of a diva to give attention to another bunny :bunnybutt:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 24, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Hahaha :laugh:
> 
> Ok I've uploaded that one to my Flickr account where you can click the magnifying glass to view the larger version.
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Woohoo, thanks :biggrin2:. I know people have fits of awwing and ahhing over rabbits online, but I seriously never get tired of seeing Billy and Ronnie, and each time the cuteness factor increases rather than gets old. Such lovely little dudes, and they have funny little (big!) personalities. 

Billy is my favourite bunny colour and Ronnie is my second, so it's quite convinient for me that you chose them . One day waaaay into the future, I will be looking for identical rabbits, but perhaps a male and female. It's a struggle to find ND's around here though that haven't been bred with other small rabbits.

I don't know much about the DSLR cameras except that they cost thousands here, but I am glad you got one :toastingbuns.


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 17, 2008)

Are there no new "Billy Binkie Video's"? Or I'd LOVE to see a "Disapproving" Ronniphoto.. 

Been away from RO for awhile so would love to catch up with your boys.. Throw meand the masses "a bone"..


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 17, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Are there no new "Billy Binkie Video's"? Or I'd LOVE to see a "Disapproving" Ronniphoto..
> 
> Been away from RO for awhile so would love to catch up with your boys.. Throw meand the masses "a bone"..


I'm guilty of not coming here or posting much too...been so busy lately!  

Ok, so I have a confession to make about me and the bunnies. I always refer to them as "my bunnies," but in a technical sense they really aren't mine. Although I've paid for about half of the bunny-related expenses, I'm still living at home with my parents (as are a lot of people my age in this area due to the insane cost of living in Northern Virginia). Animals are not allowed in this house (dad hates animals, mom is scared of them) so the bunnies reside at Chris's apartment. Now, I have a set of keys to his apartment, and can come and go as I please...but I've been so busy lately that I've only been able to go over there maybe once a week.

When I do get a break and go over to see the bunnies, I usually don't bring my camera because carrying the camera around and obsessing about pictures makes me miss out on quality time with Billy and Ronnie. However, they are both due for a nail clipping session, so I will HAVE to get over there and take some pictures of upside-down bunnies because it only comes once every two months 

So yeah...sorry about the lack of updates! I'll try to snap some photos this weekend when I have time to go over there. The bunnies are both doing well, and are pretty much the same as they always are. Ronnie continues with his daily humping and Billy still does binkies on the bed. There's a new comforter now that's more cushy, preventing Billy from getting as much "air" as he used to. So now he looks kinda funny spasming but not really going anywhere, or running and trying to make quick turns only to slide onto his side mid-run :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Sep 17, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> There's a new comforter now that's more cushy, preventing Billy from getting as much "air" as he used to. So now he looks kinda funny spasming but not really going anywhere, or running and trying to make quick turns only to slide onto his side mid-run :biggrin2:



How cruel to change the dynamic of the main binky launch pad/zone. Poor little tyke has to get used to a whole new binky situation when he is starting to slow down.I know how you feel little guy...Changes can kinda suck some times, especially as we age.... 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Sep 18, 2008)

Aren't you begining to realize thats its not about you or the BF - but about Ronnie and Billy? 

That being said, understand your at the "transitional" point of life and here to support you (still, fingers crossed that you take your camera and give us and Youtube some footage/shots of the 2 buns ).

Man I'm selfish when it comes to your buns... :grumpy:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 18, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Man I'm selfish when it comes to your buns... :grumpy:


I never thought that I'd read such a statement on these boards. Mind you, I'm apt to warp things for my own amusement. 

You're right, though, Julie, that it's all about Billy and Ronnie. Those boys are so cute, it should be illegal. For me, they provide a cuteness-overload high. And I be hankerin' for another "fix." 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 20, 2008)

I took some pictures of the bunnies tonight but I forgot AGAIN to bring back the new version of Photoshop so I could color adjust the pictures. Billy's are pretty badly yellowed due to the compact fluorescent lighting (neither incandescent nor fluorescent settings work for these bulbs). Ronnie's aren't so bad because I think the lighting in his area is incandescent.

Billy was sassy today, pushing me out of the way every time I tried to pet him. He wanted to binky, run bunny 500s, and explore the roof of his cage...not lounge around and be petted. The best pictures are taken when I can let light in from the window and turn off all the lights indoors. Unfortunately, it was dark out by the time I got there so I had to deal with these awful yellow lights:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 20, 2008)

Ronnie is molting again, and I'm constantly petting out little tufts of fur and brushing him when I can. He goes through these molts pretty frequently and they last over a month. Ronnie was his usual self today, but posed well for pictures:










































Of course, not a day goes by where he doesn't try to put the moves on me...


----------



## myheart (Sep 20, 2008)

I just thought I would let you know that I have finished raiding your photos of Ronnie and Billy. My "Forum Rabbits" folder is looking quite full. I can not wait for them to pop up as the computer runs through pictures as my screen saver. It is always fun to walk through the room and see what picture is on the screen and become mesmerized by waiting to see which pictures the computer will show next. It will be fun to see Ronnie's disapproving look and I will have to wonder if I am doing something wrong at the time. shock:<---Me waiting for pics...(lol)). 

myheart


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

OMG I have a RO bunnies folder too! Mine has about 64 pictures in it so far!!!


----------



## Jenk (Sep 20, 2008)

While I love both boys' photos, Ronnie's had me laughing harder today. Of course, I _must_ comment on a few of them. 

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>



I love his sour-puss expression. It's like he's rhetorically asking, "Do you _mind_???"


>


This one is priceless because he's giving you "the one-eye" (otherwise known as "the stink eye"). 


> Of course, not a day goes by where he doesn't try to put the moves on me...


I am amused; I didn't realize that a rabbit would try humping a human. So is he in love with you, or is he trying to dominate you? (Or is it a little of both? )

It's the stubby front legs that get me. I laugh everytime that Emma tries to dominate Zoe, since her front legs can't quite fit around Zoe's body.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 20, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> I am amused; I didn't realize that a rabbit would try humping a human. So is he in love with you, or is he trying to dominate you? (Or is it a little of both? )


Hehehe...you must not know about little Ronnie . Ronnie was one of those stud bunnies at the breeders, and since he was being retired and looked so gosh darn cute in his photos, we decided to take him. Little did we know that a retired breeder bunny often comes with unwanted behaviors, even after being neutered. 

I don't think it's a dominance thing with Ronnie, since he is so passive. (Billy is the aggressive one always shoving me out of the way so for him it would be dominance but he doesn't hump). For Ronnie it's a learned behavior that is so ingrained, if I bring out his stuffie he will immediately come running to "mate" with it. It's pretty foolproof...if Ronnie is hiding somewhere and I want him to come out, I bring out the stuffed animal and voila. 

It does get a little annoying when I'm trying to pet and pull out loose fur only to have him maneuver around my arm and start humping it mid-process :shock:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 20, 2008)

A few pictures of the bunnies getting their nails trimmed. These were taken with light from the window and the camera's white balance set to auto. I found that it's a bad idea to mix light sources (i.e. window light and incandescent bulbs) because the camera usually can't accommodate for more than one type of light at the same time. It will adjust for one or the other, but not both, causing pictures to be bluish or yellowish. 

It was pretty dim in the room with just the light from the windows, but the camera automatically adjusts with a slower shutter speed, taking in sufficient light to make decent pictures. 

Here's Ronnie:













"HELP ME"















Showing his disapproval afterward:










Billy:















Ok, this one looks like we abuse him but I swear he was just blinking due to the camera light 









Pleading for help:









And cleaning off the human filth after we were done:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 20, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> It's pretty foolproof...if Ronnie is hiding somewhere and I want him to come out, I bring out the stuffed animal and voila.
> 
> It does get a little annoying when I'm trying to pet and pull out loose fur only to have him maneuver around my arm and start humping it mid-process :shock:


_LOL_ He's a boy with one thang on his mind. What can ya' say? 

The latest photos of the nail-clipping session are priceless.


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

Awwwh LOL - I love the help me one!!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

awwww:inlove:! i just love nethies:nod


----------



## swanlake (Sep 25, 2008)

just thought i would let you know, billy the blanket nun video is on lolbunnies.com


----------



## Jenk (Sep 26, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> just thought i would let you know, billy the blanket nun video is on lolbunnies.com


That video made me laugh, especially because Emma does the "blanket nun" pose, too (although it's more like the "towel nun").


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> just thought i would let you know, billy the blanket nun video is on lolbunnies.com


:biggrin2:To cute!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 14, 2008)

Billy's Energizer Bunny video reached 100,000 views today, just shy of one year of being posted :biggrin2:

I'm taking a short study break to post some pictures I took of him a few days ago. I've given up on shooting in RAW mode because I'm really bad at editing pictures in Photoshop! So now I'm back to using my gray card, which lets me customize white balance.

Anyhow, when we first got Billy and he was much littler, he used to hide under the coffee table. Now that he's grown, he doesn't quite fit under there anymore:













He doesn't look like he cares








After binkying, Billy will sometimes lounge for a minute or two to catch his breath:














It's not as much fun to harass him anymore, because he actually enjoys being petted now! He still gets frustrated when I pet him sometimes...I guess I don't do it right...but likes to receive pets from Chris:


----------



## myheart (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder what Billy is thinking when his butt doesn't fit someplace it used..."Did some one shorten the legs on this table, OR WHAT?!!!!!"

Billy just has a major Awe-factor that doesn't stop! I think Billy still needs to visit.... Or maybe Ronnie,I need some one to disapprove of something in the house. 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Nov 27, 2008)

What do you think would happen if you brought Billy and Ronnie a dominant Girlfriend? Just curious and do notremember this being suggested previously..


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 18, 2008)

OK honestly been almost an entire MONTH since an update on the buns... I know I'm bad - but you've been doing this SO much longer than I so..... :X Its the holidays - can I get a picture or video?


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Dec 18, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> OK honestly been almost an entire MONTH since an update on the buns... I know I'm bad - but you've been doing this SO much longer than I so..... :X Its the holidays - can I get a picture or video?


AHHH, how did this get back to the first page!?  I am so LAZY when it comes to writing posts these days...and taking pictures of the bunnies too, which is unfortunate because I need to learn to use the DSLR that's been sitting in the corner of my room.

We'll be going out of town this weekend but I will try to get some pictures of the bunnies when I get back, I promise . Can't say anything for video as I think I'm completely out of my video making phase now. I tend to go through obsessive phases and they always come back, but sometimes it takes over a year for them to cycle through.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Dec 25, 2008)

As promised I have finally taken some pictures of the bunnies! But before I post those I want to include the link to Ronnie's head tilt thread in case anyone missed it and wonders why his head is on a little crooked 

Ronnie has head tilt

Off to post some pictures, starting with Ronnie...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Dec 25, 2008)

Little Ronnie likes to chin my shoes when I come to see him













He's always running circles around me like an overly excitable puppy, but once in a while he will flop and let me pet him








Of course he has his pathetic bunny look down pat, now exaggerated by the tilt













He's always been a messy bunny, and was difficult to litter train. After he got sick he lost all his litterbox habits and won't go in the box even when Billy's pees and poos are in there. His cage is a mess here. We clean these carpet squares off daily and replace them with new ones as they get too dirty.












Notice the poo stuck to his front paw...we often have to clean that up for him as he's never been much of a groomer.







Ronnie is only 1 ounce shy of his ideal weight so we will be weaning him off the Critical Care very soon. Chris likes to feed Ronnie because he enjoys bundling him and holding him like a baby:







Sometimes the Critical Care squirts out too fast :shock:







Ronnie gets Meclizine on an as needed basis, usually a few times a week







I hope his pictures don't look too sad. He's much more active now than he ever was before and is still doing well off the antibiotics. He's eating, pooing, drinking, and running around like normal and has been for some time now. He runs circles around me like a mad bunny whenever I come to see him and gets upset when I leave. He enjoys running around the whole apartment when Billy is in his cage.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Dec 25, 2008)

Billy, or as I like to call him "My little Billsolomew"

Perpetually looking confused


















Bunny butt








Oh, HI.













Nom Nom.








Cute little face








Hopping away


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Dec 29, 2008)

Pictures have been coming out a lot better with the speed light Chris got me for Christmas. It is essentially an external flash unit that connects to the camera and can be pointed in many different directions. This allows the flash to bounce off of ceilings, walls, whatever, to reduce red eye and take away the harshness of a strong flash. Here are my favorites of Billy from today:



















And a couple of mid-binkies:














Larger sizes can be seen at my flickr page for most of these: 

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604852057946/


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2008)

I just love Ronnie's "puppy face".  It's so cute. 

Billy is adorable! What colour is he? I need to come bunnynap him! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 29, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> myheart, I was actually looking at your blog on Katie the other day and thinking "That's what Billy would look like if he was a Jersey Wooly." It's always neat to see bunnies of the same color in different breeds. Then I kept reading and saw she was a princess just like Billy. I think if they met up they would be fighting for diva status
> 
> Sometimes I post videos to my photobucket account if they are raw, unedited footage. I think the one you are talking about is when Billy overshoots a flop, lays there confused for a second and then gets up again. It was the first time he did this, and I was really excited to get it on video! Since then, he's misflopped about 10 more times...he loses control over his lower limbs and always gets very confused when they end up on the other side of him.
> 
> Here's the video I think you are talking about...let me know if it's the wrong one though:



Now that is adorable! He reminds me of a puppy when he rolls - so cute! :inlove:He must now come and live with me....  I just luff him!  lol. 

Emily


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Dec 30, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I just love Ronnie's "puppy face".  It's so cute.
> 
> Billy is adorable! What colour is he? I need to come bunnynap him!
> 
> Emily


Thanks! Yeah, Ronnie does look like a sad puppy all of the time. I think he knows that it will make people feel sorry for him and get them to come over and pet him. Just yesterday, Ronnie was scared of the noise the vacuum cleaner was making and flopped over as if to say "I give up, please don't hurt the sad bunny" 

Billy's coloring is smoke pearl marten


----------



## myheart (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel so bad that I haven't checked in on your blog for awhile. 

I love all of the new pics you have posted of Billy and Ronnie. Ronnie looks like he is doing great and recovering well enough from his head tilt. It is so good to hear that he is eating and running around. I don't know how you could ever tear yourself away from them whenever you are able to visit. It must break your heart to have to leave those pathetic little bunny faces they make when you are ready to go. They are too cute.

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 1, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> I feel so bad that I haven't checked in on your blog for awhile.
> 
> I love all of the new pics you have posted of Billy and Ronnie. Ronnie looks like he is doing great and recovering well enough from his head tilt. It is so good to hear that he is eating and running around. I don't know how you could ever tear yourself away from them whenever you are able to visit. It must break your heart to have to leave those pathetic little bunny faces they make when you are ready to go. They are too cute.
> 
> myheart


No worries. I am so bad at updating my blog (and posting in general for that matter) so you haven't missed much .

It is hard to leave those two troublemakers at the end of the day, but makes it all the more worth while to see them, especially if I haven't been there for a few days.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 1, 2009)

We let Ronnie run around the entire apartment for 2-3 hours yesterday. It must have made him really happy because he did a full on helicopter style binky (he NEVER binkies). I think I've seen him do a total of 4 or 5 binkies in the time that we've had him...so now I gotta start letting him run around the whole place more often. 

Ronnie also decided that he was feeling so good it was time to hump my arm again. He has not humped anything since he got sick in October, so despite humping being an annoying behavior, it is a good sign. Ronnie lost his balance a bit the first couple of attempts but then got the hang of it and went to bother his stuffed animal.


























Billy was a little moody and didn't want to come out of his cage at first, but once he came out he was his usual silly self.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 1, 2009)

That picture of Ronnie laying next to his stuffie is so cute!


----------



## delusional (Jan 1, 2009)

[align=center]











[align=left]How can he look so cute, doing something so.. 'not cute'? 
[/align][/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess he looks cute because we know it means he's back to his old ways and maybe feeling a bit better?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

New blog for 09! 

Glad he is doing his thing!


----------

